# DS - too much choice



## tommers (Mar 25, 2007)

Okey dokey...

now my access to DS games has increased I think we need a discussion thread so we can swap tips on what's hot and what's not.

so....

so far I have played....

Final Fantasy III - hot.  Played about 12 hours of this.  Liking the job system.  It's kind of FFVII lite, turn based battles, chocobos - you know the score.

Hotel Dusk - not really played enough.  The g/f has been playing it more than me.  I just asked her what it was like, and she pulled a face.

Mario vs Donkey Kong (March of the Minis) - played a little bit.  Looks good, if a bit samey.  Kind of a lemmings thing but really really easy at the start.

Konami Arcade Collection - not bad.  Nice to be able to play Nemesis again.  Brought back loads of memories.  There's also track and field on there, scramble - a few nice little bits of nostalgia.

Worms - not hot.  Probably, like all the other worms games, will come into its own with multiplayer but I found the single player a bit rubbish.

Starfox Command - pretty good.  Feels a bit more fragmented than its SNES predecessor but it's still bloody starfox.

Advance Wars, Mario Kart, Metroid Prime - all great.

Trauma Centre - good, but got hard bloody quickly.

Reviews on Steel Horizon and Front Mission 1 to follow soon  

I also have wario ware, lego star wars II and the urbz - but they were all for other people and I haven't really played them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Bump because this is a very useful thread! I've been playing some fighter jet game (usa release), it's got crap graphic but it's actually quite fun!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish i had one, would love the mario games and wouldnt mind playing the new version of starfox, loved that game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

What's stopping you getting one (lack of stock aside)?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

I've just completed Hotel Dusk and I really enjoyed it. Innovative way of moving around. You flip the DS so it looks like an open book, and most of the scripted action goes on on the left, while your touchscreen, on the right, acts as where you give commands, go hunting around the hotel etc. 

I want more like this. At times it did feel just like I was reading a book, but that's ok. A lot of people won't like that though. Sometimes things are infuriating when you don't know how to do something, but I only resorted to looking online once to help me out.

If anyone knows of more games like this I'd love to know.

Also, I was itching for some sort of love interest lol! They use moderate language, like bastard etc, and it made it all feel a bit more grown up than many of the DS kiddie games. So I was waiting for the lead guy to get his kit off with some chick in his hotel room ... *sigh* maybe I just want gaming porn lol!

Anyone know of anything I might like after this then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

I must admit my DS tendency is for games with immediacy, haven't really got the patience of long drawn out story lines and tons of clicking through dialogue screen (with the obvious exception of Zelda!), I want games I can jump right into, play for short bursts then put down again. That's what I like most about mobile gaming at the moment...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I must admit my DS tendency is for games with immediacy, haven't really got the patience of long drawn out story lines and tons of clicking through dialogue screen (with the obvious exception of Zelda!), I want games I can jump right into, play for short bursts then put down again. That's what I like most about mobile gaming at the moment...



Yep, that's certainly a great thing about consoles like the DS. 

I like that sort of thing too, I just think I was ready for something a bit more involved.

Can't get into anything again right now because I've got 2 weeks of exam revision ahead of me starting tomorrow


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Heh oh dear, I wouldn't wish revision and owning a DS with and R4 on my worst enemy!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What's stopping you getting one (lack of stock aside)?



Lack of money!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> Lack of money!



Aha, yeah they aint cheap!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Heh oh dear, I wouldn't wish revision and owning a DS with and R4 on my worst enemy!



Yeah, thanks  

I was aware when I bought it a couple of weeks ago this might be an issue. But I am strong. I am made of win. I will prevail


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

Ooooo that Hotel Dusk sounds fun! 

I'm waiting for an R4  then I'll prob be asking for help to tell me what/how to d/l etc heh 

Good thread!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ooooo that Hotel Dusk sounds fun!
> 
> I'm waiting for an R4  then I'll prob be asking for help to tell me what/how to d/l etc heh
> 
> Good thread!


Fairly straight forward, once you've got the os for the sd card you can just drag and drop onto the games folder and then play them in the R4, you'll get all the support (and games!) you'll need from us on here don't worry.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 6, 2008)

After getting slightly addicted to mahjong solitaire on 42 all time classics I've downloaded Wordjong. Very basic word game with daily puzzles, great for picking up and playing for 5 mins.

Started playing Zelda ages ago but have forgotten what I'm supposed to be doing. Tempted to start again.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Fairly straight forward, once you've got the os for the sd card you can just drag and drop onto the games folder and then play them in the R4, you'll get all the support (and games!) you'll need from us on here don't worry.



Thankyou KE


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

lemontop said:
			
		

> After getting slightly addicted to mahjong solitaire on 42 all time classics I've downloaded Wordjong. Very basic word game with daily puzzles, great for picking up and playing for 5 mins.
> 
> Started playing Zelda ages ago but have forgotten what I'm supposed to be doing. Tempted to start again.



You never used the writing on the map thingy did ya?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2008)

The 42 All Time Classics cart hasn't been out of my DS for about three months...I love it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> The 42 All Time Classics cart hasn't been out of my DS for about three months...I love it.



Get an R4 an about 30 games wont be out of your DS for months too.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

*gets excited*

How many games can you store on a 2 gig R4 then?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Also, I was itching for some sort of love interest lol! They use moderate language, like bastard etc, and it made it all feel a bit more grown up than many of the DS kiddie games. So I was waiting for the lead guy to get his kit off with some chick in his hotel room ... *sigh* maybe I just want gaming porn lol!



been there done that... to be honst most of them are dreadfull...

mind you i'm still waiting for a translated copy of tsukihimi


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *gets excited*
> 
> How many games can you store on a 2 gig R4 then?



It depends on the size of the games (they range from 32mb to 128mb), I've had something like 32 on a 2gigger.


----------



## keybored (Jan 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> I wish i had one, would love the mario games and wouldnt mind playing the new version of starfox, loved that game.



There's a new version of Starfox  God I loved Starwing on the N64. WANT!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

keypulse said:
			
		

> There's a new version of Starfox  God I loved Starwing on the N64. WANT!


Yep, it's called Starfox Command. It's pretty good, more freedom and has a neat strategy bit included.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It depends on the size of the games (they range from 32mb to 128mb), I've had something like 32 on a 2gigger.



 
Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *gets excited*
> 
> How many games can you store on a 2 gig R4 then?


Lot's and if you use the rom trimmer even more 
Not sure on the R4 but there's a tool for trimming the size of the games. Basically the games come in set size roms (64mb, 128mb ect) but not all the space is used by the games so you can trim off the un-used space using a rom trimmer. A lot of the downloads on pirate bay have been trimmed but the big multi rom downloads need trimming IME. You can save quite a bit of space doing this 

2 gig will give you plenty of space though. My nipper has a 1gig card in her 
m3 simply and there's more than enough space.

Does the R4 support sdhc?

ETA http://blog.dev-scene.com/ratx/archives/8


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody hell! In't teknology brilliant  
Ty 

sdhc?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2008)

Where do you get these R4 devices?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Niiiiiiiiiice



It is fucking sweet, the way gaming should be!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Where do you get these R4 devices?



There is a man, a decent man who comes from a far, travelling from village to village spreading joy. He has helped aquire these holy devices...he can be contacted on here...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Where do you get these R4 devices?



Pm sent


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bloody hell! In't teknology brilliant
> Ty
> 
> sdhc?


sdhc devices can support 4 and 8 gig (and so on) micro SD cards and presently such cards can be had for peanuts in the right places  When i got my nippers ds i got a simply m3ds which is very similar to the R4. It supports SD cards up to 2 gig. 
Since then i have bought my own ds and i have equipped it with a DS Real card which supports SDHC.  These cards support larger memory in the SDHC format. I got a 4 gig memory card for a tenner in the Xmas sale at mymemory.co.uk

To be honest for games 2 gig is fine but i wanted to use my ds for films and music when i'm on the train so the 4 gig option gave me mucho space for more media.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

One day storage will be bigger than the number of games!







Link


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2008)

There will indeed be support for 4GB cards from the holy R4 team, until that day 'pirates' should use the ROM TRIMMER


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> One day storage will be bigger than the number of games!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, my first home computer didn't have that much HDD space


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> lol, my first home computer didn't have that much HDD space


Gees i remember when you were kewl for owning a 32*K* rom pack
My ZX81 were propper BO


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> There will indeed be support for 4GB cards from the holy R4 team, until that day 'pirates' should use the ROM TRIMMER


Wow  the rom trimmer that gets you hard too 
*saved for future home alones


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

Blech, my copy of Phoenix thinybob, Ace thingywhatsit is only in Spanish or something weird! Can't work out how to change the language lol. Don't know anything about the game, but thought it might be a nice follow-up for Hotel Dusk.


Will look around for the English version 

Any other text-based story type games you all know of?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been playing Super Monkey Ball. Good fun, in a swearing and cursing a lot sort of way.

Bomberman is old skool fun too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw: Yeah mine was the same, looked around but not found another copy yet...

hiccup: Yup me too, Bomberman Land is very cool although the characters are little sluggish compared to Bomberman 93 (via the Wii Virtual Console) which I've being playing loads of!


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

typical.  I was talking to myself.  Soon as Kid "Mr Popular" Eternity turns up everybody suddenly wants to talk about ds games.  

This is like "mean girls" or something.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2008)

Aaawww lol 

*gives tommers a new year hug*


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Aaawww lol
> 
> *gives tommers a new year hug*



thanks.  I'm feeling a bit better now.

You lot carry on.  I won't bother you any more. 

*sniff*

oh yeah.. been playing lost in blue recently.  That's very good.  You're on a desert island and you have to survive with your girlfriend (well, she's not your girlfriend but she is a girl).  She's lost her glasses, poor little mite, so you have to go and make bow and arrows and stuff while she sits at home and makes rope and cooks and keeps the cave clean.  Then you can make booze and get drunk and come home and tell her off for not having your coconuts ready.

It's a good game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you not die in the first day!??! Played the damn game four times last night and kept kicking the bucket!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> typical.  I was talking to myself.  Soon as Kid "Mr Popular" Eternity turns up everybody suddenly wants to talk about ds games.
> 
> This is like "mean girls" or something.



LOL! You were just ahead of your time is all (a DS visionary!), there's a bunch of us just got the R4 recently so the interest has kinda converged...all this is made possible in part because of you.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 7, 2008)

My Nintendog won his first competition last night 

I am so proud.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> LOL! You were just ahead of your time is all (a DS visionary!), there's a bunch of us just got the R4 recently so the interest has kinda converged...all this is made possible in part because of you.



I'd like to thank God, and my parents for giving me the gift of life.  God bless you mom!


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How do you not die in the first day!??! Played the damn game four times last night and kept kicking the bucket!



Yeah I died the first time too.

1.  Don't eat any mushrooms.
2.  There is a cave.  Find the cave.
3.  Did you work out how to make fire?
4.  What food did you find?
5.  There's a river you can drink at.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> Yeah I died the first time too.
> 
> 1.  Don't eat any mushrooms.
> 2.  There is a cave.  Find the cave.
> ...



Heh, yeah the musies was my first mistake, found the cave, didn't find the river to drink from, been eating coconuts from the beach, haven't worked out how to make fire...


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah the musies was my first mistake, found the cave, didn't find the river to drink from, been eating coconuts from the beach, haven't worked out how to make fire...



There are some mushrooms you can eat but not the ones at the start (as far as I know.)  Coconuts are good at the start.  There's a lot of repetition but it makes it more satisfying once you start working out how to survive.

I can tell you where the other stuff is if you want but don't want to ruin it for you...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> I can tell you where the other stuff is if you want but don't want to ruin it for you...



How do you make fire!?


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How do you make fire!?



pick up some tree bark.  and a twig.  that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> pick up some tree bark.  and a twig.  that's all I'm saying.



Hmmmm, I did that...couldn't work out how to get them used together...anyhoo, will try again tonight.

Heh, was just thinking there's probably enough DS owners on here now with R4's to write one hell of a DS group blog!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't wait till I get my R4, think I might need a week off work.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I did that...couldn't work out how to get them used together...anyhoo, will try again tonight.
> 
> Heh, was just thinking there's probably enough DS owners on here now with R4's to write one hell of a DS group blog!




use the "make tool" option in the menu.

select the materials.

press x.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> use the "make tool" option in the menu.
> 
> select the materials.
> 
> press x.



Gah! Why are the most infuriating things so bloody simple?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> My Nintendog won his first competition last night
> 
> I am so proud.



 
*applauds*  


Oh and yw tommers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Vintage Paw: Yeah mine was the same, looked around but not found another copy yet...
> 
> hiccup: Yup me too, Bomberman Land is very cool although the characters are little sluggish compared to Bomberman 93 (via the Wii Virtual Console) which I've being playing loads of!



re Phoenix Wright - did you have Addy's dvds? If so, I found another version on there that's in English. Of course, I can't remember which disc it was on now, but I got it! That's the second one - Justice for all. I also stumbled across the original too - in English (with the option of French if it so tickles you). Will play that one first.

Someone asked how many games on a 2GB card. I've just counted and I've got 40 on mine right now. Just swapped a load off and put new ones on. T'sall very exciting


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 7, 2008)

Typical Urban. "Bugger, I'm stranded on an island, what do I... oh look! Shrooms!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Typical Urban. "Bugger, I'm stranded on an island, what do I... oh look! Shrooms!"


lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> re Phoenix Wright - did you have Addy's dvds? If so, I found another version on there that's in English. Of course, I can't remember which disc it was on now, but I got it! That's the second one - Justice for all. I also stumbled across the original too - in English (with the option of French if it so tickles you). Will play that one first.
> 
> Someone asked how many games on a 2GB card. I've just counted and I've got 40 on mine right now. Just swapped a load off and put new ones on. T'sall very exciting



Ahh will check tonight. Yeah mines only 32 because I've a number of big 128mb games on there...it's fucking great!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Typical Urban. "Bugger, I'm stranded on an island, what do I... oh look! Shrooms!"


Haha! Bill Hicks would be proud.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

16 gig micro sd cards anyone?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> 16 gig micro sd cards anyone?



you need to be aware of the max capacity, i think the r4 can only take 4gb cards tops.

the m3 real one's can take upto 8gb.

Although I assume the limitation can be changed with firmware updates?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> you need to be aware of the max capacity, i think the r4 can only take 4gb cards tops.
> 
> the m3 real one's can take upto 8gb.
> 
> Although I assume the limitation can be changed with firmware updates?


That's what I'm assuming...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2008)

Haha just been playing that Phoenix Wright! It's quite fun; kept fucking about showing my mobile as evidence and pissing off the Judge. Then managed to really fuck the witness' testimony up but due to earlier mucking about got my client sent down with a mistake...koff koff....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Haha just been playing that Phoenix Wright! It's quite fun; kept fucking about showing my mobile as evidence and pissing off the Judge. Then managed to really fuck the witness' testimony up but due to earlier mucking about got my client sent down with a mistake...koff koff....



I haven't had a proper play yet, gone through the opening scene thing. For some reason I thought Phoenix was a woman. 

Him sweating in the court is lol-worthy 

Thoroughly entranced by Theme Park, although I've gotten into a rut and all my parks look exactly the same, so now in Australia I'm mixing it up a bit. With possible disastrous results


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't WAIT to get my R4 off Addy with tons of games on it!!!!!!!
Minime is also VERY excited!!

*bounces off the walls*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I can't WAIT to get my R4 off Addy with tons of games on it!!!!!!!
> Minime is also VERY excited!!
> 
> *bounces off the walls*



Me too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Thoroughly entranced by Theme Park, although I've gotten into a rut and all my parks look exactly the same, so now in Australia I'm mixing it up a bit. With possible disastrous results



I've done three country's, Theme Park is fucking great on the DS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I can't WAIT to get my R4 off Addy with tons of games on it!!!!!!!
> Minime is also VERY excited!!
> 
> *bounces off the walls*





Hehe urban pirates say ARRRgggaahh!!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Haha just been playing that Phoenix Wright! It's quite fun; kept fucking about showing my mobile as evidence and pissing off the Judge. Then managed to really fuck the witness' testimony up but due to earlier mucking about got my client sent down with a mistake...koff koff....



Been playing this a bit myself too (the first one) stuck on the part where I've got the bluecorp man's testimony but can't figure out what piece of evidence caves him in. Frustrating.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I've done three country's, Theme Park is fucking great on the DS!



when you're placing a ride or a shop how do you rotate it so it faces something other than south?  I've tried all the buttons.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> when you're placing a ride or a shop how do you rotate it so it faces something other than south?  I've tried all the buttons.



You can't afaik? Don't ever remember being able to do that on either the PSOne or Amiga versions either...


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You can't afaik? Don't ever remember being able to do that on either the PSOne or Amiga versions either...



what?!?!?  that's stupid!  I was sure you could do it on the amiga!  Maybe I was wrong.  Oh well.  That's annoying.

Quick reply though!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> what?!?!?  that's stupid!  I was sure you could do it on the amiga!  Maybe I was wrong.  Oh well.  That's annoying.



Don't quote me on it, just can't remember ever doing that. Tbh not sure it matters much to me anyway.



> Quick reply though!



KidE DS Services Inc

"Aiming to please one gamer at a time"


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Don't quote me on it, just can't remember ever doing that. Tbh not sure it matters much to me anyway.



I think you're right

http://forums.runjumpshoot.com/showpost.php?p=2818&postcount=16


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2008)

Nintendogs is strangly quite captivating. I'll no doubt get bored by the end of the week and the poor sod will be dead.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> I think you're right
> 
> http://forums.runjumpshoot.com/showpost.php?p=2818&postcount=16



Fairly good post that. I tried Sim City and found it doesn't work quite as well on the DS, they really screwed up the screen scrolling making it fiddly to place stuff, you move the screen one direction and suddenly you're half way accross the map wondering where the hell your power station was placed..


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> Nintendogs is strangly quite captivating. I'll no doubt get bored by the end of the week and the poor sod will be dead.



i don't think they ever die.  i left mine for months.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2008)

R4 peeps check out the new thread in this forum from Addy, software update news.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Fairly good post that. I tried Sim City and found it doesn't work quite as well on the DS, they really screwed up the screen scrolling making it fiddly to place stuff, you move the screen one direction and suddenly you're half way accross the map wondering where the hell your power station was placed..



I loaded up Sim City and remembered very quickly why I didn't like it on the PC. On the DS it's even worse, for the reasons you state.

Still on Australia. I've got over 2 million dollars, but my park value is static. I'm systematically going around beautifying everything, changing where rides are etc, but coz I run a tight ship there's not much room for manoeuvre without knocking it all down and starting again! Which I could do I guess, sack my staff, close the doors, then knock it all down and re-build. I've got enough money.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG so many games!

Just been playing Mario Kart. Had forgotten the sweet, sweet rage that game can cause. Blue shell motherfuckers.

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy the RAM expansion pack separately so I can use the browser software?


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2008)

Not as yet, but i'm sure our friends from HK realise theres a market for a 'copied' cart


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2008)

Metroid is way cool.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 14, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> Not as yet, but i'm sure our friends from HK realise theres a market for a 'copied' cart



I shall keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I loaded up Sim City and remembered very quickly why I didn't like it on the PC. On the DS it's even worse, for the reasons you state.
> 
> Still on Australia. I've got over 2 million dollars, but my park value is static. I'm systematically going around beautifying everything, changing where rides are etc, but coz I run a tight ship there's not much room for manoeuvre without knocking it all down and starting again! Which I could do I guess, sack my staff, close the doors, then knock it all down and re-build. I've got enough money.


Came home, dropped bag and thought I'll have a quick blast on TP. An hour later I realised the time, this game rocks!!! Having so much fun with it, made over 1.8 mill so far, played in about four different countries too.

Really getting into the research side of things, and think I'll be ready for the full on sim version soon (had great fun fucking over the unions in negotions, managed to get them to agree to a 1% rise each year!  )


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2008)

kid, do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> kid, do you have a girlfriend?



Heh yeah she's a semi well known poster on here (and on rotation in Kent during the week, hence mucho gaming time lately).


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Heh yeah she's a semi well known poster on here (and on rotation in Kent during the week, hence mucho gaming time lately).


 
I know, was just jesting


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2008)

*goes off to play more Theme Park*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Came home, dropped bag and thought I'll have a quick blast on TP. An hour later I realised the time, this game rocks!!! Having so much fun with it, made over 1.8 mill so far, played in about four different countries too.
> 
> Really getting into the research side of things, and think I'll be ready for the full on sim version soon (had great fun fucking over the unions in negotions, managed to get them to agree to a 1% rise each year!  )



1% rise? You're doing it wrong.

I never accept less than a 5% decrease 


/capitalist


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

Mwa haw haw! Have nailed negotiations! Managed to keep wages down at -11% and stock at -6& to -9%! Hahaha!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2008)

LMao 

Ggrr missed a PARCEL delivery!!
Omgomg....*frantically calls PO*


----------



## hiccup (Jan 15, 2008)

I am not liking that new squid ink weapon in Mario Kart. I was late for work this morning cos I had to do one of the retro courses again because of that frigging thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I am not liking that new squid ink weapon in Mario Kart. I was late for work this morning cos I had to do one of the retro courses again because of that frigging thing.



Try snaking or using shrooms to wipe the screen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Mwa haw haw! Have nailed negotiations! Managed to keep wages down at -11% and stock at -6& to -9%! Hahaha!



Once, I must proudly say, I managed -15% 

When you get to the point that your ice cream costs $1 wholesale and people won't buy it for any more than $2 you know you've gone too far 

Oh, and if any more stupid kids get stuck in my park I'm going to fucking scream. I keep having to demolish whole swathes of stuff to get the little fuckers out.

And mr advisor - people won't pay for my steak house or gift shop of I charge $300, so no, I'm keeping it lower, thank you very much.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

-15%?!? You're my new God!!!   

*bows*


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2008)

Think I'll be putting Theme Park on my DS tonight.

Anyone have roms of the following yet, not been able to find them, all fairly recentish releases:

Brain Challenge
Call Of Duty 4
Contra 4
Cooking Mama 2
Dementium: The Ward 
EA Playground
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings 
Geometry Wars: Galaxies 
Glory Days 2 
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga 
Mega Man ZX Advent 
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations 
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 
WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 2008

I guess the editor wouldn't be happy with direct links so any sly information on how to source appreciated.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> -15%?!? You're my new God!!!
> 
> *bows*



Got it a couple of times earlier too. It's easy when you know how


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 15, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> Think I'll be putting Theme Park on my DS tonight.
> 
> Anyone have roms of the following yet, not been able to find them, all fairly recentish releases:
> 
> ...



I usually download 100 packs via Bittorent (I'm a completest) but you can download individual roms from this place amongst others.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

Bloody hell, you can get a Metroid game on the iPhone!   

http://www.apple.com/webapps/games/imetroid.html


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 16, 2008)

Since when did this place turn into a fucking Warez site


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

OI! If you don't like it the door is that way------------>


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok while we're at it does anyone have a crack for Photoshop CS3?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

PM sent.















(joke)


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 16, 2008)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I usually download 100 packs via Bittorent (I'm a completest) but you can download individual roms from this place amongst others.



I managed to get LegoStarwars the complete Sage from Piratebay.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohh - parcel to be signed for arrived yesterday, husband picking up today!

*books week off work* 

(it better be my R4 or I'm going to cry )


----------



## hiccup (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm deep into my Mario Karting at the moment. We should arrange an u75 online race thingy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I'm deep into my Mario Karting at the moment. We should arrange an u75 online race thingy.



Yeah me too, I think that's a great idea although with MK it's a bit fiddly due to the way the friends code works with the game. You can't race specific friends, only those friends who are online picked at random.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 16, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah me too, I think that's a great idea although with MK it's a bit fiddly due to the way the friends code works with the game. You can't race specific friends, only those friends who are online picked at random.



Oh. That sounds a bit pants.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, it's a bit frustrating, but I'm still up for some online battling with MK though!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 16, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a bit frustrating, but I'm still up for some online battling with MK though!



The thing is though... I will kick your arse


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> The thing is though... I will kick your arse



Haha! Sure you will, BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh it arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eermm can't seem to select games from the list though.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhh my R4 arrived and it is AMAZING!  So many games! We're all fighting over the DS - might need to buy another one (or two!) 

Thanks Addy - you're a star!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok CM, not that I want to keep you from it BUT....what am I doing then? I put the R4 in the DS and a list appears when I click on the lil pacmen but...I can't select from the games!
Me n minime are a little frustrated lol 



TY Addy too, much appreciated m8


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2008)

no probs 
I have managed to source some _budget_ carts which do what the R4 does (apparently), i'm just waiting for 1 to be delivered and give it a test run.
Sources say they are not as well manufactured as the R4, but work ok with whats been thrown at them so far.
I will report back once I have one in my possession.
Could be a cheap alternative or secondary card if it supports all the DS fuctions (which I doubt cause I know the Supercard has issues)


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2008)

Strumpet, scroll through the games with the joypad and press A to select a game.
If the card is not working correctly, PM me and I'll help / replace it.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ok CM, not that I want to keep you from it BUT....what am I doing then? I put the R4 in the DS and a list appears when I click on the lil pacmen but...I can't select from the games!
> Me n minime are a little frustrated lol
> 
> 
> ...



Select the game you want by scrolling, then tap on the game icon on the touch screen. It will tell you it can't find a file - say yes to install, and away you do.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2008)

Trying to....it says "cant find the SAV for this file. Do you want to create it?"


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2008)

you say yes 

Make sure you dont fill the memmory card to the hilt as you need some space for game saves


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Trying to....it says "cant find the SAV for this file. Do you want to create it?"



Click YES.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh 

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG 

*hugs CM n Addy*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2008)

Its FAB innit?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2008)

*does an excited wee*  

Sorry!! Got lost building my own THEME PARK!!!!!!

(just a bit CW )


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I'm deep into my Mario Karting at the moment. We should arrange an u75 online race thingy.



that's a novel idea.  tomorrow?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

Woooohooo! More people for the R4 massive!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> that's a novel idea.  tomorrow?



Ooooh I might be able to make this, what time?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2008)

*yaaaaaaaaaaaawns the R4 yawn*

I'm tired. Minime has the DS at mo....I played til 3am. Doh. 

*yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawns*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

Hehe it doesn't get any easier either, more games means more choice means more time...!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2008)

So what games do you all recommend wasting my life on then? Already discovered the joys of mario Kart, and Phoenix Wright looks fab.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ooooh I might be able to make this, what time?



I'm working late.... 9:30?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2008)

Ans what all this friends code stuff anyway?


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Ans what all this friends code stuff anyway?



to play each other over the net you have to have a code for each person.  You enter the code on your DS.  Then your DS detects whether they are connected up at that time.

It's to stop kiddy fiddlers playing mario kart with minors, or something.

There's a list here, look.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> So what games do you all recommend wasting my life on then? Already discovered the joys of mario Kart, and Phoenix Wright looks fab.



Theme Park
Zelda
New Super Mario Bros


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> to play each other over the net you have to have a code for each person.  You enter the code on your DS.  Then your DS detects whether they are connected up at that time.
> 
> It's to stop kiddy fiddlers playing mario kart with minors, or something.
> 
> There's a list here, look.



Ah crap, I need to edit mine because I've a new DS...and it wont let me edit it now.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> to play each other over the net you have to have a code for each person.  You enter the code on your DS.  Then your DS detects whether they are connected up at that time.
> 
> It's to stop kiddy fiddlers playing mario kart with minors, or something.
> 
> There's a list here, look.



So how does that work then? How does my Ds hook up to my Wifi - do I have to do anything? I have no idea about this gubbins. Does it mean I can play against you lot? 

And MOAR game recomendations please!


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> So how does that work then? How does my Ds hook up to my Wifi - do I have to do anything? I have no idea about this gubbins. Does it mean I can play against you lot?
> 
> And MOAR game recomendations please!




when you put the game cart in your ds there will be an option under "wifi" or something to enter the codes.

if you have a wireless modem (or whatever the correct term is) then you may be lucky.  Some people can just turn their DS on and it works.  others have to dick about a bit.

Yes.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> when you put the game cart in your ds there will be an option under "wifi" or something to enter the codes.
> 
> if you have a wireless modem (or whatever the correct term is) then you may be lucky.  Some people can just turn their DS on and it works.  others have to dick about a bit.
> 
> Yes.



Ohhh! How clever! I bet it doesn't work when I try it though.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 17, 2008)

I am also very much liking Metroid. The touch screen control system works really well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I am also very much liking Metroid. The touch screen control system works really well.



I really liked it when I played it with the thumb strap thing on my DS Phat but find it too fiddly now with just the stylus...same with Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2008)

I very much enjoyed Hotel Dusk. The graphics are aces, and you turn the DS on its side, like a book


----------



## cybershot (Jan 17, 2008)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I usually download 100 packs via Bittorent (I'm a completest) but you can download individual roms from this place amongst others.



Any particular bit torrent site best? I've downloaded upto number 1564 in english only packs from btjunkie & piratebay but that last one was put up in October, surely there's a more recent torrent about somewhere?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyoe know why the hell it won't let me put the water ride down in theme park, gives me this what i assume is an in/out bit that i need to put down first, and then draw the water route, but it won't let me put the entrance/exit thing down anywhere. I've tried everywhere including in a massive green space and it never comes up with an OK to place it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you place the entrance/exit first then build the ride attached to either end (memory not so great on that because I normally build the roller coaster and that car thing)?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I remember from my Amiga days, but it won't let me put down the entrance/exit anywhere for shit!

Upgraded the firmware on the R4 and everything as well just in case. Weird.

Oh well.

Also big up's to the DS whilst I think about it, a train journey to London and back today has never gone so fast. Wish it had took longer infact!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2008)

Am glaring at minime right now. She has the DS  (well it is technically hers, pah) Can't wait til she goes to bed! heh


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jan 17, 2008)

I am loving my R4 so much right now. Only problem now is I've got too much to play now


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2008)

Same here!!  

Am scared to ask Addy etc. how to swap games from the DVD's to Ds etc. cos 30 is enough as it is! lol


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Same here!!
> 
> Am scared to ask Addy etc. how to swap games from the DVD's to Ds etc. cos 30 is enough as it is! lol



It is too easy - just drag and drop! 

My Nintendo is out of power! I was playing it on the red light trying to charge at the same time.  So now I'm letting it rest and charge (for ten mins) while I put more games on the card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> I am loving my R4 so much right now. Only problem now is I've got too much to play now



I know, apart from an handful I doubt I managed more than a bout an hour on each! It's like being a kid in a sweet shop and told eat what you like!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2008)

It so is! LOL. I must've tried over half of the games last night heh. 
*yaaawns*
*looks at idle DS....*


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Same here!!
> 
> Am scared to ask Addy etc. how to swap games from the DVD's to Ds etc. cos 30 is enough as it is! lol


 
Bestest way is to make a new folder on your desktop and call it Games.
Insert the DVD and unzip/extract the games from the DVD to the Games folder. ( you only want the *****.NDS file so delete all the other stuff)
Now you can either put them on the Micro SD card or 'trim' them first.
On disk 3 (i think) you will find 'NDSTokyoTrim.exe, if you want to trim the files run this programme and point it at the games folder, select 'overwrite existing file'
Now, take the microSD card out of the R4 and put it in the usb stick provided and put it in a USB port.
You should see it as 'removable disk' or somet like.
have a window open for the removable disk and one for the games folder then just drag the files accross.

voilla


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah, nice one Addy, I was wondering about that trimming thing.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2008)

Addy you're now one of my favourite Urbs   

Hehe ty!  
Will try this over the weekend


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 17, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> Any particular bit torrent site best? I've downloaded upto number 1564 in english only packs from btjunkie & piratebay but that last one was put up in October, surely there's a more recent torrent about somewhere?



The place where I get all my DS sets from (Blackcats) is closed registration with no invites system in place.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably a stupid question, but why would you trim them?

I also want to join Addy's fan club.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I think you place the entrance/exit first then build the ride attached to either end (memory not so great on that because I normally build the roller coaster and that car thing)?



Nope, with the water ride and the car ride you place the track/tubing first, then the entrance/exit.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Probably a stupid question, but why would you trim them?
> 
> I also want to join Addy's fan club.



Just so you can fit more of them onto the memory card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Nope, with the water ride and the car ride you place the track/tubing first, then the entrance/exit.


Aha that's it! I went a but mad with research last night and managed to bankrupt myself!  Was spending 10k a month on everything to up the levels and got carried away, lost sight of time and went a couple of years pouring tons of cash into r&d!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone want to get all competitive about My word Coach?


----------



## such and such (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think I've finished a single game since I got my DS. I'm lucky if get a third of the way through


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2008)

such and such said:
			
		

> I don't think I've finished a single game since I got my DS. I'm lucky if get a third of the way through



Have you got an R4 yet? Imagine having about 500 games that you haven't even started!


----------



## such and such (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, I got my R4 a few months ago. Screw paying $50 a game


----------



## such and such (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, has any one tried any of the Japanese games yet? Some of them look kind of amusing but I'm sure I'll have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Aha that's it! I went a but mad with research last night and managed to bankrupt myself!  Was spending 10k a month on everything to up the levels and got carried away, lost sight of time and went a couple of years pouring tons of cash into r&d!



I started Brazil with £3m, ended up with less than 1 coz I did the same. Passed the targets in less time than ever though, but decided to keep going to earn some of that money back again. Then the cart fucked up and of course, I hadn't saved 

Sometimes I get freezes on Theme Park if I've been playing a long time. I'll have a look and see if there's new firmware.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Really? How long is your longest session, never had a problem myself (longest session is about 1 and half hours so far)...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, another stupid question here. If I want to put a new (bigger) memory card in the R4, do I need to do anything with it, or do I just add the game files on to it? I tried last night and I got an error.  And just how many games would you put on a 2 gb card anyway?

Can't wait to get home and play!


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2008)

At the moment the R4 will only support a 2GB micro SD, but that will change with future Kernal updates.
If you want to use another 2GB card, just make sure you load on the system files.
2gb can hold approx 60 games (depends on the rom size really)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> At the moment the R4 will only support a 2GB micro SD, but that will change with future Kernal updates.
> If you want to use another 2GB card, just make sure you load on the system files.
> 2gb can hold approx 60 games (depends on the rom size really)



Thanks Addy - and where would one find these system files?  And do you need to leave much space for saving games?


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2008)

See this post and this post.

You could copy the contents of the original Mirco SD on to the new one then delete the roms, but you all should be aware of updating the R4 Kernel so you can keep up to date with support and fixes.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2008)

Good man yourself.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2008)

You all might want to add this website to your bookmarks / favorites too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone else played Geometry Wars on the DS? Played it the other night, it was ok but tbh wasn't that impressed (apparently its a massive success on the Xboxb360...).


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Nope, with the water ride and the car ride you place the track/tubing first, then the entrance/exit.



Yup, figured it out last night.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2008)

Does this trimmer thing affect performance of games? Or just take longer to unpack them into memory?


----------



## maomao (Jan 18, 2008)

Have just set up my M3 cartridge and am loading games now. 

Worked fine with test game (tetris) I used. I've managed to collect several gigs of roms in the last two days while waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Got any good rom urls?


----------



## maomao (Jan 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Got any good rom urls?



I use emule. Have just been sitting flicking through all the DS games on amazon and putting NDS + game name in the search field. Don't know how many are dud yet. All of them look good. (except a couple that had more rar files inside, couldn't work out what to do with them so am not loading them up for the time being). Haven't had a game I wanted not be available yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

.rar is like a zip file.


----------



## maomao (Jan 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> .rar is like a zip file.



Duh, yeah, I know. What I mean is that on opening the rar for the game rather than an NDS rom file inside there were two more rar files. Wasn't sure how to deal with it so I left it. I'll find out later. I'm loading 20 games on as we speak. I don't need Panzer Tactics that bad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh right...yeah thats one game I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2008)

Was up til 2.30am playing Hotel Dusk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Was up til 2.30am playing Hotel Dusk



innit! You just can't stop. You tell yourself when you get to the next chapter you'll switch it off, but you can't lol


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> You all might want to add this website to your bookmarks / favorites too


Awesome.

Found the games I wanted that couldn't find on torrents.

Couple of recommendations for hardcore gamers:

Geometry Wars: old skool style arcade action, reminds me of Smash TV on the SNES. Was massive on the Xbox Live Arcade thingy.

Dementium: For those that like Resident Evil survival horror type games, this is a must.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2008)

We are loving Mario here, also Phonix Wright, various driving games and Mt Word Coach (coz I is well good at it* 

Only problem is we need to buy another Nintendo (and another R4).


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG! So many great games! Just how much of my life is Animal Crossing going to waste? And I've downloaded Lets Yoga and My French Coach and Sight Training - they are all bloody brilliant!  Now, would it be ethical to break my 6 year olds fingers so I can play MY freaking Nintendo?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2008)

I wasn't too impressed with Geometry Wars tbh...anyone know if Defender is on any of the bundle games releases for the DS?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> OMG! So many great games! Just how much of my life is Animal Crossing going to waste? And I've downloaded Lets Yoga and My French Coach and Sight Training - they are all bloody brilliant!  Now, would it be ethical to break my 6 year olds fingers so I can play MY freaking Nintendo?



Ohhhh Yoga n French!?! Yes please!!  (d/l from which place?)

Was wondering how I could disable my 8 yr old other night. Kids.


----------



## such and such (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the ROM for Animal Crossing yet it won't let me save any progress. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have the latest system files for your cart?
Some games have save issues if for example they were ripped for a TTcart and then used on an M3/R4, but there are save file converters that will help with some issues.

Usefull WiKi for games info


R4s....


----------



## such and such (Jan 20, 2008)

I have tried both the European version and US version of AC. The wiki says there shouldn't be issues with my current SD card and the game. I'll have a look to see if my file system needs updating

Thanks for your help


----------



## lemontop (Jan 20, 2008)

I've just downloaded

Mario & Luigi partners in time which is bloody great

Mahjong-42 all time classics got me hooked on this one but this is loads more difficult and strangely addictive

Boogie-kind of like a dance mat for the ds. You have to make a big monster dance in time to Britney. Was playing it last night but not entirely sure what I'm doing.

New brain training-did some basic subtraction and it told me my brain was in my 70s!


----------



## such and such (Jan 20, 2008)

I struggle with the money thing in Brain Training as I don't really know what US coin sizes are worth what.


----------



## maomao (Jan 20, 2008)

such and such said:
			
		

> I struggle with the money thing in Brain Training as I don't really know what US coin sizes are worth what.



Download the European version then; It gives you English coins if you pick English 

I have been playing:

Chibi Robo - Park Patrol - very silly game but cute and worth twenty minutes here and there. I seem to be stuck at the moment as I can;t get any more flowers to seed no matter how many tunes I play them.

Brothers in Arms o) - Not great but I like WWII miltary history and it's very atmospheric.

Rune Factory - This is why I didn't sleep till 3am last night. A Harvest Moon spin off and strangely entrancing. You have to grow crops and get girls to fall in love with you. I think I'm going to avoid other RPGs after I finish this one.

Point Blank - Best use of the touch screen I've seen so far. Genuinely challenging arcade shoot 'em up.

Lego Star Wars - I think I need an instruction booklet for this one. I have so far failed to get past the first two rooms.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 20, 2008)

Cleared Brazil on Theme Park - apparently opened up Antarctica! Aces.

Also been playing Animal Crossing. I'd started it before but got bored easily. Just got through the early basics of paying off my mortgage and winning the fishing contest  I'm still a bit confused by it all though - I mean, what's the main point of the game? Also, I don't have wifi so can't connect to others. Although, even if I could I'm confused as to how exciting that would be.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Cleared Brazil on Theme Park - apparently opened up Antarctica! Aces.
> 
> Also been playing Animal Crossing. I'd started it before but got bored easily. Just got through the early basics of paying off my mortgage and winning the fishing contest  I'm still a bit confused by it all though - I mean, what's the main point of the game? Also, I don't have wifi so can't connect to others. Although, even if I could I'm confused as to how exciting that would be.



I really don't get Animal Crossing, why would I want to play a video game dealing with the same shit I have to deal with in my real everyday life!


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Also been playing Animal Crossing. I'd started it before but got bored easily. Just got through the early basics of paying off my mortgage and winning the fishing contest  I'm still a bit confused by it all though - I mean, what's the main point of the game? Also, I don't have wifi so can't connect to others. Although, even if I could I'm confused as to how exciting that would be.



I did something very bad.  You can design your own clothes and fabric on AC.  I nicked lemontop's DS and made a design of a big cock in claret and blue.

She then connected to the internet and let some other people come into her town.  It was only when the horse thing walked up to her wearing a shirt with a big claret and blue cock and said "look at my nice clothes" that she realised.  

That still makes me laugh.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm on an animal crossing tip at the moment. Mainly fishing and paying off my mortgage. I really didn't think it would be my thing (I'm more of a sonic player) but it's nice and relaxing.

Where does it go though? I don't actually know anyone else who plays it so I'm not multiplayering.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 20, 2008)

Can one of you tell me how to fish in AC? My stupid character just gets out her fishing box, but I can't seem to get her to take out the fishing rod. I've googled to no avail. HALP!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2008)

Use the stylus to drag the fishing rod onto your character when you're in your pockets. Like changing clothes...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 20, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> I did something very bad.  You can design your own clothes and fabric on AC.  I nicked lemontop's DS and made a design of a big cock in claret and blue.
> 
> She then connected to the internet and let some other people come into her town.  It was only when the horse thing walked up to her wearing a shirt with a big claret and blue cock and said "look at my nice clothes" that she realised.
> 
> That still makes me laugh.



How do you design your own fabric? I've worked out how to drag fabric onto patterns to make clothes and shit, but nothing else. And I can't work out what I'm supposed to do at the clothes store.

And yes, like drag0n, I'd like to know where it goes. Do you keep having 'tasks' to do for the other residents and shopkeepers, like that irritating Tom Nook? What do you do if you visit other people's towns? Surely all the towns look the same, they'll send you all to the same town to begin with? Can you move towns? How do you do it? Are there better towns, more upmarket towns? Does your town ever become a city? Do you get a shopping mall? A bowling alley? A lapdancing club? A pub? Do the characters hook up? Have children? Murder each other?

These are all very important questions.

And most importantly, can you ever 'complete' it?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 20, 2008)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Use the stylus to drag the fishing rod onto your character when you're in your pockets. Like changing clothes...



But if I do that she just stands beside her fishing box looking gormless. How do you make actually get the fecking rod in her hand and fish?

Its really starting to get on my tits, because I know I'm obviously doing something really stupid.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol@gormless 
I've dabbled for 10 mins with this game. Minime is well hooked. Might have to have another go!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> These are all very important questions.
> 
> And most importantly, can you ever 'complete' it?



No, it just goes on and on. It's great fun for a while but then it becomes boring, Nintendo release a new version on a new console and you think hey maybe there'll be more in it this time. But there isn't...


----------



## such and such (Jan 21, 2008)

maomao said:
			
		

> Download the European version then; It gives you English coins if you pick English




Unfortunately I'm from Australia. Bloody Nintendo bastids.


----------



## such and such (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, AC is working for me now. It's very cute but I don't have much idea what I'm doing. 

I started playing Rune Factory but I'm not big on the Japanese RPG stylee graphics.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 21, 2008)

It would seem I'm really shit at that Tony Hawkes Downhill thing. It's too fast! I'm too old!


----------



## tommers (Jan 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> How do you design your own fabric? I've worked out how to drag fabric onto patterns to make clothes and shit, but nothing else. And I can't work out what I'm supposed to do at the clothes store.



I can't remember to be honest.  I pretty much only picked it up in order to play my amazing joke.  Sorry.


----------



## such and such (Jan 21, 2008)

Hahahaha. I think I might make a boob hat soon


----------



## lemontop (Jan 21, 2008)

Had a go on elite beat agents yesterday. You have to tap the stylus on the screen to match the rhythm. Total madness but v good fun.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 21, 2008)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Had a go on elite beat agents yesterday. You have to tap the stylus on the screen to match the rhythm. Total madness but v good fun.


Have you had a go at Jamm sessions yet? It turns your DS into a guitar of sorts. Very silly but great fun.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But if I do that she just stands beside her fishing box looking gormless. How do you make actually get the fecking rod in her hand and fish?
> 
> Its really starting to get on my tits, because I know I'm obviously doing something really stupid.


Um. Just in case you are doing something extremely stupid I'll walk through how I do it.

You character is ambling around and your fishing rod is in your pocket.
Press y to open your pocket - briefcase icon thingy.
Drag the circle picture of the fishing rod to the circle of your character ( if you just tap it you get the options, drop on ground or, nevermind).
After you've dragged it over your character and let go it will flash (3 times?) and the picture will change to show you holding the fishing rod.
To remove, tap your picture and select 'remove equipment'. If it ends up in a red case on the floor next to you then it didn't work. Dunno why...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> How do you design your own fabric? I've worked out how to drag fabric onto patterns to make clothes and shit, but nothing else. And I can't work out what I'm supposed to do at the clothes store.


When you're in the clothes shop. Talk to Mabel. Select "I want to design". 350 bells for materials. Doing that? Then afterwards (can't remember) you get a Paint style screen.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2008)

Can we tell I've got no friends to play with?  Oh, and I'm stuck on donkey kong jungle whatever.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 21, 2008)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Um. Just in case you are doing something extremely stupid I'll walk through how I do it.
> 
> You character is ambling around and your fishing rod is in your pocket.
> Press y to open your pocket - briefcase icon thingy.
> ...



Ok, so when I dragged it over my character I got no flashing, and she didn't hold the rod (Fnar ). I will have another go later (if I can't sneak the Nintendo to the bog to try it first). 

The flaming thing is worse than crack though. I was playing Zelda last night until my eyes were closing. Then I dreamt all freaking night that I was playing Animal Crossing! Arggghhh!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2008)

Right, loaded Geometry Wars back onto the DS for another go, it didn't really grip me when I first played but figure I'd give it another go...man alive the R4 really is a fucking gamers godsend, was coping some games over earlier and it's still a funny little buzz just having what you want at your finger tips like this. Nintendo are really missing a trick with this...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2008)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Um. Just in case you are doing something extremely stupid I'll walk through how I do it.
> 
> You character is ambling around and your fishing rod is in your pocket.
> Press y to open your pocket - briefcase icon thingy.
> ...



Ok, thanks for that! I'm an idiot. 

Anyone else playing Dementium? Its like Silent Hill  - only problem is I have to wait until sprog goes to bed before I can play it.


----------



## such and such (Jan 22, 2008)

I've caught a couple of things like a boot and an octopus but mostly I'm crap at fishing. Apollo is a grumpy fella.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> ...man alive the R4 really is a fucking gamers godsend, was coping some games over earlier and it's still a funny little buzz just having what you want at your finger tips like this....


I know exactly what you mean! Its fab, innit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for that! I'm an idiot.
> 
> Anyone else playing Dementium? Its like Silent Hill  - only problem is I have to wait until sprog goes to bed before I can play it.



Yeah, not played it for a few nights thou as been busy. Good a really good eery theme about it.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2008)

New version of Advance Wars out, probablt no roms for it yet, but will giving the previous one a blast tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> New version of Advance Wars out, probablt no roms for it yet, but will giving the previous one a blast tonight.



Yeah - I am looking forward to this.

Just finishes Zelda - fantastic, always loved these from when i first played it on the Gameboy onwards

Chocobo Tales is not bad - probably aimed at people a little (okay a lot!) younger than me but it's quite fun

Super Mario DS and also Super Mario Bros are a real favourite

Still dabble with Zoo Keeper, Pint Blank and Brain Training (especially the Sudoku) from time to time.

Couldn't get on with Star Wars Lego or Mario Kart - sorry   (though strangely Mario Kart for the GBA was one of my favourite games)

Anyone suggest what to go for next as after finishing Zelda I don't really have anything to stay up until 1am for at the moment?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> New version of Advance Wars out, probablt no roms for it yet, but will giving the previous one a blast tonight.



 












Click the smily...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice site!


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

>



whoops.  there goes another day.  I LOVED the first version of this so much, I bought it.  (well, I got it for my birthday from america, back when that was exciting.)


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> [/COLOR]



Sweet.

Thanks


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2008)

I know I am a glutton for punishment but I can't belive there's no footy management games on the DS!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> I know I am a glutton for punishment but I can't belive there's no footy management games on the DS!



Isn't this one?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1201022851&sr=1-1


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Isn't this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1201022851&sr=1-1



Don't think so, unless it has a management option but doubt it would be too complex.

Surely Footy Manager would be perfect on the DS, then again knowing how big the install is on a PC!


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2008)

oh my.  advance wars has gone all post-apocalyptic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone got it too run ok without the new firmware?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man! I know I keep banging on about this but the R4 is so cool! Just downloaded the new AW, popped the micro sd card in, copied onto it, popped it back into the DS and played a quick go. All in under five minutes, niiice!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2008)

I am gonna try this popping and copying thing the weekend. Might need some help


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 23, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I am gonna try this popping and copying thing the weekend. Might need some help



Do it do it do it strumput - don't wait for the weekend! It really couldn't be easier! I got a blank card from Addy, and had a dozen games on it within minutes - you really do just drag and drop!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a few missions into the new Advanced Wars, pretty ok so far, much like the previous ones but a bit more trimmed in terms of screens you have to go through to play the game. Oh yeah it has wifi support too!


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'm a few missions into the new Advanced Wars, pretty ok so far, much like the previous ones but a bit more trimmed in terms of screens you have to go through to play the game. Oh yeah it has wifi support too!



yeah.  seems to have been a few things cut from it, which is weird.  Like the different skills of different COs.  Maybe that will come in later....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

It doesn't bother me tbh, it got a little silly really...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone else like me that prefers the nerdy games like Sight training,My Word Coach, and My French Coach? Are there any non-gaming titles I've missed - Lets Yoga is pretty cool.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 24, 2008)

Me and the girlfriend spent most of last night playing the two player wireless Mario-collect-stars-battle-game-thing.

I was heavily criticized for repeatedly stealing her stars. Even though that's the point of the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario and Sonic at the Olympics is up on simplyDS now too...


----------



## Addy (Jan 24, 2008)

What version? I have only seen the Jap version and trying to navigate the menu is impossible


----------



## hiccup (Jan 24, 2008)

Out of interest, how do people get the data off the gaame carts? Assuming that's what they do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

Addy said:
			
		

> What version? I have only seen the Jap version and trying to navigate the menu is impossible



USA.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Out of interest, how do people get the data off the gaame carts? Assuming that's what they do.



I've been wondering the same thing becuase they're up pretty sharpish from release. Unless there's just this well hidden great leaker in Nintendo?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 24, 2008)

So, I saw someone mention Zoo Tycoon I think ... was this on Mr R4 pimp's dvds? I don't remember seeing it there. I feel like I need a change from Theme Park - I'm fed up of building around rock and of fucking rides exploding 

Anyone know if you can get Theme Hospital? I haven't played that since the days of the original playstation


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> So, I saw someone mention Zoo Tycoon I think ... was this on Mr R4 pimp's dvds? I don't remember seeing it there. I feel like I need a change from Theme Park - I'm fed up of building around rock and of fucking rides exploding
> 
> Anyone know if you can get Theme Hospital? I haven't played that since the days of the original playstation



I think Zoo Tycoon is on the discs somewhere, I didn't rate Theme Hospital that much really, was nowhere near as fun as running a theme park...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 24, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I think Zoo Tycoon is on the discs somewhere, I didn't rate Theme Hospital that much really, was nowhere near as fun as running a theme park...



There is a game called Life Signs which I think is a bit Theme Hospitally.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 24, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I think Zoo Tycoon is on the discs somewhere, I didn't rate Theme Hospital that much really, was nowhere near as fun as running a theme park...



I'll have a look through the discs again then.

I'd still be interested to try out Theme Hospital if it's available. One person's shit, and all that


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 24, 2008)

Right, can't find Zoo Tycoon on there at all, and only options searching online seem to be to download an entire pack. Anyone know where I can get it on its own?

Handily, it's number 0129


----------



## cybershot (Jan 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Right, can't find Zoo Tycoon on there at all, and only options searching online seem to be to download an entire pack. Anyone know where I can get it on its own?
> 
> Handily, it's number 0129



Don't know how long this link will stay live for:

http://rapidshare.com/files/52977049/0184_-_Zoo_Tycoon_DS__E_.rar

Apologies If this is a bannable offense, please delete the post if so.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

Just downloaded a few games, trying out Mario & Sonic at the olympics, surprising fun! Panzer Tactics is pretty lame and not worth it considering Advanced Wars exists. Race Drive is ok but digital control is a bit fiddly for driving. Going to try The Settlers now...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, anyone who hasn't downloaded Elite Beat Agents should do so straight away. It's quite the silliest most fun game ever - if being part of a team fighting the world's problems through the medium of dance appeals to you that is. 

But the Mario Olympics I downloaded was in japanese. 

Also loving Zelda, and sprog loves Duck Tales and Hot Wheels.
We are buying another Nintendo and R4 very very soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ok, anyone who hasn't downloaded Elite Beat Agents should do so straight away. It's quite the silliest most fun game ever - if being part of a team fighting the world's problems through the medium of dance appeals to you that is.
> 
> But the Mario Olympics I downloaded was in japanese.
> 
> ...



There's an english one on simplyds...yeah thinking of getting another one or two over this year for presents for people too...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Don't know how long this link will stay live for:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/52977049/0184_-_Zoo_Tycoon_DS__E_.rar
> 
> Apologies If this is a bannable offense, please delete the post if so.



Ok, you rock - thank you


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, so what are you guys playing most? Any recommendations gratefully received!


----------



## keithy (Jan 26, 2008)

I think 'Drawn To Life' is amazing! You get to draw the hro and weapon and platforms and more and more stuff as it goes along... I've got a naked me running around with a willy that shoots snowballs. fun times!

Tetris is great

project rub is great!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 26, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ok, anyone who hasn't downloaded Elite Beat Agents should do so straight away. It's quite the silliest most fun game ever - if being part of a team fighting the world's problems through the medium of dance appeals to you that is.



Check out _Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan_ (0083) - it's a Japanese game that _Elite Beat Agents_ is based on. Exactly the same graphics, gameplay and humour, but with J-Pop music.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2008)

I've just bought an R4 etc.. from Amazon - I'm so excited! No idea how it works so when it arrives I may need help but Yipee!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just bought an R4 etc.. from Amazon - I'm so excited! No idea how it works so when it arrives I may need help but Yipee!!



As said before, you'll get all the help you need. Amazon??


----------



## hiccup (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> As said before, you'll get all the help you need. Amazon??



http://www.amazon.co.uk/R4-Revoluti..._sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1201529010&sr=8-2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> As said before, you'll get all the help you need. Amazon??



I had an Amazon gift voucher


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> As said before, you'll get all the help you need. Amazon??




the revolution is in the mainstream....


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2008)

Marketplace Seller, can't see that being allowed to be listed for too long on there. Ebay is already pretty strict on them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

hiccup said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/R4-Revoluti..._sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1201529010&sr=8-2



Incredible!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Marketplace Seller, can't see that being allowed to be listed for too long on there. Ebay is already pretty strict on them.



I'm surprised at that - afterall, they 'officially' market them as being for backups, homebrew, music and films - all perfectly legal.


----------



## Addy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nintendo own the design of the cart and only licensed manufacturers can make copycat carts, Revolution is never going to get a license


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2008)

Addy said:


> Nintendo own the design of the cart and only licensed manufacturers can make copycat carts, Revolution is never going to get a license



Hmm, so the actual shape and use of the cart itself is naughty, as well as what it's used for?

Interesting, Mr Bond, veeeery interesting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

R4 fans keep an eye out this coming Feb for this little release on your favourite rom sites.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> R4 fans keep an eye out this coming Feb for this little release on your favourite rom sites.



Shouldn't you already be able to get a US Rom of that?

Miami: Singles in the city has had an awful review, but I've got to play it for the comedy factor:

http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/848/848137p1.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Shouldn't you already be able to get a US Rom of that?



Will have a look later, ime not all games released in the UK came out in the USA first...


----------



## dada (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm new to DS.
bought only one game, dr kawashima's brain training 'the how old is your brain?' one.
any other recommendation along this line?

would it be too girly to get one of those virtual pet game?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Get a R4! Don't but another game, contact Addy ASAP!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Will have a look later, ime not all games released in the UK came out in the USA first...




I know it came out in September in the US.

pretty sure I have the ROM of it knocking around somewhere as part of the torrent packs I downloaded earlier this month, if you need it posting up give me a shout.


----------



## dada (Jan 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Get a R4! Don't but another game, contact Addy ASAP!



wow thanks.
have to look into that.


where do you download the games then?
(sorry haven't gone through the site as i'm at work)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Civ Revolution for the DS:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

dada said:


> wow thanks.
> have to look into that.
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, that's taken care of later.


----------



## dada (Jan 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No worries, that's taken care of later.



i like those brain training ones.
never really interested in others except critter crossing


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 29, 2008)

dada said:


> i like those brain training ones.
> never really interested in others except critter crossing



You would probably like:

My Word Coach
My French Coach
Logic Training
Sight Training

etc etc

There are just so many good games out there! I also like Zelda, Animal Crossing. Yoga , Phooenix Wright and the Mario games. And if you have a game that doesn't grab you, it is a matter of moments to, erm, 'obtain' another one.  For evaluation purposes of course.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

dada said:


> i like those brain training ones.
> never really interested in others except critter crossing



You may also like Advance Wars: Days of Ruin and Theme Park too.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> R4 fans keep an eye out this coming Feb for this little release on your favourite rom sites.


 
The USA release is on Disc 2


----------



## dada (Jan 29, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> You would probably like:
> 
> My Word Coach
> My French Coach
> ...



thanks.
i like language study.
do they have japanese coach too?

yoga?!!
how do you play that? 




Kid_Eternity said:


> You may also like Advance Wars: Days of Ruin and Theme Park too.



thanks.
i so need to get a R4 now.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 29, 2008)

dada said:


> thanks.
> i like language study.
> do they have japanese coach too?
> 
> ...


 There's no Japanese yet, only French and Spanish. Yoga isn't a game - it's lessons and really good! 

And yes, you NEED an R4 - pm Addy - quick!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> The USA release is on Disc 2



Seriously?! I must have missed that one! *goes for a second look*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> The USA release is on Disc 2



Is it?  I only found a Japanese version.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2008)

Its this one


----------



## Allan (Jan 30, 2008)

I've found quite a few ROMs won't work on our DS which is disappointing. Something about profile data corrupt or other errors. Even downloading fresh copies doesn't help. So far we've found games that don't work include Luxor, Tomb Raider Legends and Meteos. Has anyone else had problems?

On a brighter note I've found a DS emulator for the PC which is handy for checking which games work and which don't. Search Mininova for "DS emulator", sort the results into order of seeds (highest first) and it's the top one with Zelda and Pokemon.


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2008)

Allan said:


> I've found quite a few ROMs won't work on our DS which is disappointing. Something about profile data corrupt or other errors. Even downloading fresh copies doesn't help. So far we've found games that don't work include Luxor, Tomb Raider Legends and Meteos. Has anyone else had problems?
> 
> On a brighter note I've found a DS emulator for the PC which is handy for checking which games work and which don't. Search Mininova for "DS emulator", sort the results into order of seeds (highest first) and it's the top one with Zelda and Pokemon.



have you updated your firmware?


----------



## tommers (Jan 30, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Civ Revolution for the DS:



oh my.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2008)

Allan said:


> I've found quite a few ROMs won't work on our DS which is disappointing. Something about profile data corrupt or other errors. Even downloading fresh copies doesn't help. So far we've found games that don't work include Luxor, Tomb Raider Legends and Meteos. Has anyone else had problems?



I've had Meteo's running fine, didn't have a fucking clue what I was doing mind!

I'd suggest updating the firmware.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG! My R4 has just arrived. I am sooooooooooooo excited.

But sadly I am at work and thus DS-less and this evening I am out. Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG! My R4 has just arrived. I am sooooooooooooo excited.
> 
> But sadly I am at work and thus DS-less and this evening I am out. Nooooooooooooooooooo!



cancel tonight.  say you're ill.  it's pissing down anyway.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 31, 2008)

I am hopelessly addicted to March of the Minis at the moment. Only a couple more floors to go. It's easy enough to get a silver star on each level, but getting gold stars is bloody impossible. My brain can't cope with having more than one mini mario on the move at the same time.


----------



## keithy (Jan 31, 2008)

Is anyone else addicted to Nintendogs?

I fully expect the answer to this question to be "no."


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2008)

tommers said:


> cancel tonight.  say you're ill.  it's pissing down anyway.



I am very tempted! Actuially I feel a bit of a chill coming on, I think I may have to go home ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 31, 2008)

keithy said:


> Is anyone else addicted to Nintendogs?
> 
> I fully expect the answer to this question to be "no."



*whispers*

I really like Cooking Mama.

And Queen of the Goths, there's a very nasty bug going round,you can't be too careful.


----------



## keithy (Jan 31, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> *whispers*
> 
> I really like Cooking Mama.
> 
> And Queen of the Goths, there's a very nasty bug going round,you can't be too careful.



I like cooking mama but havn't played it too much as I now have 3 puppies to endlessly feed, water, walk, play with, enter into competitions, bath, and sexually abuse

I might have to apply for an extension on my dissertation and cite the reason as "got new puppies"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried cooking mama, really liked the styling and the different type of gameplay but found I got irritated after a few minutes. It looks like it would work better on the Wii...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 31, 2008)

keithy said:


> I like cooking mama but havn't played it too much as I now have 3 puppies to endlessly feed, water, walk, play with, enter into competitions, bath, and sexually abuse
> 
> I might have to apply for an extension on my dissertation and cite the reason as "got new puppies"



Oh yes, I can only fit in a bit of Cooking mama after I do my Word Coach training, have a French lesson, sell some oranges in Animal Crossing, do my Sight training etc etc. Its a full time job. 

My puppy is a bit neglected though


----------



## keithy (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't get into animal crossing, it seems a bit TOO pointless. But I know I like pointless things so when I have a bit more time I will undoubtedly begin some kind of new obsession with it. 

Have you played "hamsterz"? now THAT is pointless..


----------



## hiccup (Jan 31, 2008)

I must admit I've been neglecting my Nintendogs recently. I hope they forgive me.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I tried cooking mama, really liked the styling and the different type of gameplay but found I got irritated after a few minutes. It looks like it would work better on the Wii...



it doesn't.


----------



## keithy (Jan 31, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I must admit I've been neglecting my Nintendogs recently. I hope they forgive me.



They might have ran away!!!! OH NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The most important thing is that when they come back you don't get angry! Give them lots of love, that's what Spot's owner told me when I bumped into him the other day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2008)

tommers said:


> it doesn't.



It doesn't? Is it out on the Wii?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2008)

*90 per cent of US DS owners playing pirated games*



Link



> It’s no great secret that piracy is a crime, nor that millions upon millions of people freely flout the rules to share all kinds of copyrighted materials, from music to PC software and games. Shockingly, however, ELSPA (the Entertainment & Leisure Software Publishers Association) claims that a staggering 90 per cent of all Nintendo DS owners in North America are playing pirated titles via the easily available R4 cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This bit made me laugh, oooh consumers with too much power stop em!



> Crucially, the R4 has shifted balance of power in the piracy industry to the consumer — and that is hugely worrying. That’s why we intend to stop trade in these chips wherever we can.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It doesn't? Is it out on the Wii?



yeah it is.  Played it for an evening round a mate's house.  It's mildly amusing for a while but it's essentially another warioware type thing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2008)

So the R4 is up and running -  downloaded "Yoshi: Touch and Go" to see if it would work, and it did!

Next is "Animal Crossing", then I am going to look for "Hotel Dusk" and then possibly the new "Advance Wars".

It's just all too exciting!!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2008)

Innit!!!  

Minime is SO addicted to Animal Crossing (and me to Hotel Dusk at mo...)


----------



## cybershot (Feb 1, 2008)

New colour annouced:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure what I think of that tbh...nah the black one is the best so far!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2008)

Been busy playing "Hotel Dusk" - really good, like the way you use the DS and I do like a game I can 'get into'

"Animal Crossing" is sweet but I can myself becoming a bit bored with it - though I have designed myself a rather groovy yellow and red spotty dress!

Have just added "Theme Park" and "Final Fantasy XII: revenant wings" - the latter is really for my hubby as he is a huge FF fan.

"Advance Wars: Dark Conflict" wouldn'r work - kept saying i needed to re-load the DS game cartridge.

Ah well..there's still plenty to be going on with


----------



## keithy (Feb 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Been busy playing "Hotel Dusk" - really good, like the way you use the DS and I do like a game I can 'get into'
> 
> "Animal Crossing" is sweet but I can myself becoming a bit bored with it - though I have designed myself a rather groovy yellow and red spotty dress!
> 
> ...




NINTENDOGS


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2008)

had the resident evil game on my card for a while but only loaded it up for the first time this evening. Bag of shite.

Dementium is loads better.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Advance Wars: Dark Conflict" wouldn'r work - kept saying i needed to re-load the DS game cartridge.



works for me... firmware?


----------



## dervish (Feb 3, 2008)

Really liking that blue DS, since I got wiskers an R4 I really want one now. 

Been playing a lot of Ridge Racer, which is the same as the PSX version, mostly. 

Elite Beat Agents, fantastic game! Loads of fun.

The Urbs, cross the Sims with a RPG, works ok, not sure how much longevity though.

Problem is that it isn't my DS and I wanna play it, best get myself one I suppose.

Are there any decent strategy games, sort of the settlers style.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2008)

dervish said:


> Are there any decent strategy games, sort of the settlers style.



Yep, The Settlers, Sim City, Age of Empires and of course the excellent Advanced Wars: Days of Ruin. Civilisation is also coming to the DS later this year.


----------



## dervish (Feb 3, 2008)

Just read a review of the settlers, I don't think I'll bother thanks. It didn't get a good review...

Could have a go with sim city though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2008)

dervish said:


> Just read a review of the settlers, I don't think I'll bother thanks. It didn't get a good review...
> 
> Could have a go with sim city though



Ime Advanced Wars is the best of the bunch I mentioned above (apols skim read your post and didn't see the word 'decent'!). The Settlers was pretty crap looking, Sim City was too fiddly and had awful scrolling problems, Age of Empires is basically variant on the turn based theme that the Advanced Wars series do much better.

Hopefully Civ will work out well though, would love a portable version of it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm extremely excited about Civ. Screenshots so far don't look amazingly hot - but I suppose if gameplay holds up I won't care. The screenshots look too dark, somehow


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 3, 2008)

For any Hotel Dusk fans, Another Code - Two memories is a pretty good point and click type thingy - so far anyway. 

I'm still struggling with fishing in Animal Crossing - I can't catch anything. Any tips?

Also we are loving Sonic Rush and Trauma Centre, and sprog is mad about Dragon's Quest. 

I was in Argos today and was soooo tempted to buy a DS lite (only have a phat one). Good job they had none in stock really.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 4, 2008)

I managed to get a DS on Saturday morning by reserving one online at Argos at 6:20am (I noticed by the time I'd got there at 10am they had all sold out).

I am not sure what I think of the DS as I haven't been able to play it properly yet 

My other half, who hates video games has been playing Mario Bros and Brain Training solidly all weekend, not letting me have a look in on it.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2008)

^  

Was on Hotel Dusk til late last night  

CW - Minime assures me when she catches something she will let you know how to do it! Lol  (she is HOOKED, scuse the pun)


----------



## keithy (Feb 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I'm still struggling with fishing in Animal Crossing - I can't catch anything. Any tips?




I couldn't catch anything either then i realised you can SEE the fish under the water, they look like little dark wriggly shadow, so you cast your line close to a fish and wait for it to bite.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> For any Hotel Dusk fans, Another Code - Two memories is a pretty good point and click type thingy - so far anyway.



that was the game that made me get a DS. 

brilliant.  really innovative.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> works for me... firmware?



I think it could be - had the same with "Final Fantasy XII" - a notice that comes up saying it can't read the card and asking me to re-insert the DS cartridge. I have a feeling that both games were USA ones - FF certainly was - does that make a difference?

Haven't really persued it as I have been too busy playing games - "Theme Park", OMG how addictive, I was even dreaming about it last night  - but later this week I may have a look at it


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 4, 2008)

The only one I can't get to work is Miami Nights. I'm not too upset really.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> The only one I can't get to work is Miami Nights. I'm not too upset really.




wtf is that?  sounds like that baywatch spinoff.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> wtf is that?  sounds like that baywatch spinoff.



Yes, that's what I'm guessing too - I think its a dating sim.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yes, that's what I'm guessing too - I think its a dating sim.




a dating _sim_? 

will they let you feel their boobies?

Play it!  let us know.


----------



## keithy (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got 'sprung' which is a dating game. it's ridiculously boring. But slightly amusing. the girl does this flirtatious face...


----------



## Allan (Feb 4, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it could be - had the same with "Final Fantasy XII" - a notice that comes up saying it can't read the card and asking me to re-insert the DS cartridge. I have a feeling that both games were USA ones - FF certainly was - does that make a difference?



If you're using the No$GBA DS emulator on the PC then try changing the NDS Cartridge Backup Media setting from Flash 512k to something lower. That always works.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2008)

How to fish in Animal Crossing:

Look for wiggly fishes under the water. Maybe start at the sea, because it's easier than in the river.

Make sure you are holding your fishing rod. If you use the stylus, tap yourself and your rod will be cast. If you use the buttons, hit A. You need to get the bait right up close to the head of the fish. It can take quite a few tries before they bite.

You'll see the fish keep moving in and away, in and away from your bait. That means it's interested and is going to bite.

As soon as the float pops under the surface of the water you need to either tap the screen with your stylus or press A again, then you should see the fish circle the float a few times then be pulled up. Timing is key - the second the float bobs under - that's when you need to pull it up again. 

Fishing is probably the easiest way to make money. I caught my first tuna last night - that was nice and expensive. Sea bass are good too. The bigger the fish the more money Tom will give you for it.

The most money, that I have found, can be made from selling fossils. Look around carefully on the floor for strange starfish type things. That signifies there is something there to dig up. Make sure you've bought a spade from Tom first, of course. Then dig it up (tap the starfish with your stylus while you are close to it, or press A while facing it). You can dig up a number of things, but the most profitable are fossils. Don't take the blue fossil to Tom, take it to Blathers in the museum first. Ask him to identify it. He will do, then he'll try to convince you to donate it. Tell him to fuck off, then take it to Tom Nook. He'll pay you more once it's identified. 

I'm trying to work out what the fuck a pitfall seed is. I've dug up a few now, but don't know what to do with them - so I sell them to Tom.

I paid off my second mortgage last night - should be getting a bigger house today.

e2a: just looked on wiki - a pitfall seed makes you fall into a pit if you walk over it when buried. So I don't think it does much at all - will just keep selling them to Tom.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2008)

Allan said:


> If you're using the No$GBA DS emulator on the PC then try changing the NDS Cartridge Backup Media setting from Flash 512k to something lower. That always works.



Thanks Allan - I am afraid that being a complete computer dullard I am not sure what you mean  however Mr. QofG is quite good with such things so I will show him your post and tell him to sort it out!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2008)

I found this http://uk.faqs.ign.com/articles/681/681130p1.html a really helpful guide to Animal Crossing: Wild World. Takes a long time to get through and could do with some anchors, but very, very useful.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2008)

OOooooo minime will love you and prob. want to name you her new Auntie VP!! TY!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OOooooo minime will love you and prob. want to name you her new Auntie VP!! TY!



I rock, it's true


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2008)

Vintages Rock...hmmm...so you guys going to quit dithering and get with the online gaming orgy?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 4, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Vintages Rock...hmmm...so you guys going to quit dithering and get with the online gaming orgy?



We need codes! Especially Animal Crossing ones please. 

Been playing Another Code all night because I still can't catch any fecking fish in Animal Crossing.I did dig some fossils though (5000 for a t-rex tailbone!) - its so much more lucrative than picking oranges!  And why are all the others out catching bugs if I play late at night? Is there any money in it? I have a big mortgage to pay off dontcha know.

Yes I do need to get a life. I am an 62% and rising on Word Coach though if anyone wants to get competitive about it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Vintages Rock...hmmm...so you guys going to quit dithering and get with the online gaming orgy?



I has no wifis 

However, I believe you can buy these small usb thingies that enable it? What is available to get my wifi connektibul on a Mac??? That is cheap???


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2008)

This made me laugh so much

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/a88706/brain-training-slammed-by-watchdog.html

I have no problem with blue/yellow but it often doesn't recognise my northern version of nine!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 6, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This made me laugh so much
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/a88706/brain-training-slammed-by-watchdog.html
> 
> I have no problem with blue/yellow but it often doesn't recognise my northern version of nine!!



This really made Watchdog?

"£20 game cannot recongise every accent on planet shocker!"


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 6, 2008)

Never mind that!  If anyone can tell me how to write the letter U on Word Coach, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> This really made Watchdog?
> 
> "£20 game cannot recongise every accent on planet shocker!"



I know  Apparantly it was on the programme on Monday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/consumer/tv_and_radio/watchdog/reports/consumer_goods/consumer_20080204.shtml


----------



## lemontop (Feb 6, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This made me laugh so much
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/a88706/brain-training-slammed-by-watchdog.html
> 
> I have no problem with blue/yellow but it often doesn't recognise my northern version of nine!!



Ha! I remember when I was playing that I didn't recognise my northern 'blue' and I'd try to pronounce it in a whole range of dodgy accents.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 6, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Never mind that!  If anyone can tell me how to write the letter U on Word Coach, I'd be most grateful.



I cannot do the round on Brain Training where you have to memorise the words and put them down as it never can understand my handwriting.

However, it's just a game.  A £20 game on a £99 console.  Not a NASA supercomputer.

I cannot believe that Watchdog are trying to make this a big deal.  It's not like a child being scaled with a faulty kettle!

e2a:  I wasn't having a pop at you, just Watchdog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> I cannot do the round on Brain Training where you have to memorise the words and put them down as it never can understand my handwriting.
> 
> However, it's just a game.  A £20 game on a £99 console.  Not a NASA supercomputer.
> 
> ...



I have that problem too - maybe I'll go onto the Watchdog website and complain that it doesn't understand northern handwriting!

I wish I'd seen the programme - it does seem a bit like scrapping the consumer barrel doesn't it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I has no wifis
> 
> However, I believe you can buy these small usb thingies that enable it? What is available to get my wifi connektibul on a Mac??? That is cheap???



Yep you can, it's a less than ideal solution but it'll get you online...um I have no idea if it works for the Mac (I suspect not) tbh...


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2008)

Calling all R4 users......
add this to your Bookmarks/Favorites...... >>>LINK<<<

Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 6, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have that problem too - maybe I'll go onto the Watchdog website and complain that it doesn't understand northern handwriting!
> 
> I wish I'd seen the programme - it does seem a bit like scrapping the consumer barrel doesn't it!



Indeed.  

Though you could try to stop being northern?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to visit somone in Animal Crossing but it doesn't seem to work - how long does it take to connect?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I has no wifis
> 
> However, I believe you can buy these small usb thingies that enable it? What is available to get my wifi connektibul on a Mac??? That is cheap???



*ahem*

Anyone have any ideas? I've heard some people buying the usb sticky things and them not working at all. Mac recommendations would be ace so I don't waste money


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I've heard some people buying the usb sticky things and them not working at all. Mac recommendations would be ace so I don't waste money




we've got a nintendo wifi dongle.  it works but you need to disable the internet sharing and then re-enable it, bit of a pain but it works.

That's on PC though, I have no idea if it works on Mac.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2008)

tommers, do you know if you can download the software to make the dongle run? I've lost the bloody cd it came on but still have the dongle...


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> tommers, do you know if you can download the software to make the dongle run? I've lost the bloody cd it came on but still have the dongle...




don't know mate.  have a look at the ninty website?  if worst comes to worst then I could poss. copy my cd and send it over?  god knows how easy that would be but I could have a go....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> don't know mate.  have a look at the ninty website?  if worst comes to worst then I could poss. copy my cd and send it over?  god knows how easy that would be but I could have a go....



Just to say thank you tommers - it was a firmware issue, I upgraded and now both Advance Wars and FF:XII work fine. Cheers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> don't know mate.  have a look at the ninty website?  if worst comes to worst then I could poss. copy my cd and send it over?  god knows how easy that would be but I could have a go....



Can't find it, any chance of getting a copy of the CD?


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can't find it, any chance of getting a copy of the CD?



yeah.  PM me your address and I'll have a go....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone got a linky to My French Coach 2?

And I still don't have anyone to visit on Animal Crossing.  I have a golden shovel though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone got a linky to My French Coach 2?
> 
> And I still don't have anyone to visit on Animal Crossing.  I have a golden shovel though.



Ooh I managed to sell my shovel because I wasn't concentrating and now I can't find another! And there are holes to dig and fossils to find. Grrr!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh I managed to sell my shovel because I wasn't concentrating and now I can't find another! And there are holes to dig and fossils to find. Grrr!



Tom Nook will be selling one again in a couple of days time  He rotates his tools stock 

Chairman Meow - I'm looking into getting a doohicky to get me online with it so I'll sort out a friend code once I have 

There is also a thread somewhere in this forum where everyone has listed their friends codes.

I messed around with my internal clock the other day. There are certain things that only happen on a Saturday between 8 and 6, and I'm always at work then, so I fiddled around. Now I have insurance lol.

Thank fook Bright Nights has finished. I was getting srsly pissed off with it.

Someone sent me my first foreign fruit today, but I eated it  So I switched off without saving to get it again. I'm gonna regret that.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Tom Nook will be selling one again in a couple of days time  He rotates his tools stock
> 
> Chairman Meow - I'm looking into getting a doohicky to get me online with it so I'll sort out a friend code once I have
> 
> ...



Mr Resetti is going to be very cross with you.  I had to apologise to him for AGES last time I did that - I thought he was going to have a heart attack!


----------



## such and such (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want foreign fruit, write and send a one line letter to any of the residents (has to be one line) and attach a present to it (a piece of your native fruit will do) and mail it at the post office. You should receive a letter back with a foreign piece of fruit back. If you write a longer letter you'll generally get a shirt or something. I don't think it matters to much what it's in the letter but i heard it looks for words like friend, best, great like etc. My letters tend to say something like friend best friend great. 
Hope that helped


----------



## such and such (Feb 11, 2008)

BTW, why aren't they any insects around to catch? Is it due to the fact it's winter? I think a resident I can't stand is going to move out today. Hooray


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 11, 2008)

such and such said:


> BTW, why aren't they any insects around to catch? Is it due to the fact it's winter? I think a resident I can't stand is going to move out today. Hooray



Yeah Chief moved out on Saturday - me and sprog were very pleased.

God we are pathetic aren't we?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Tom Nook will be selling one again in a couple of days time  He rotates his tools stock
> 
> Chairman Meow - I'm looking into getting a doohicky to get me online with it so I'll sort out a friend code once I have
> 
> ...



Thanks for that - I quite enjoyed digging holes, except when I fell in a few Spent quite a bit of yesterday shaking trees to get money out of them - he,he  - but got stung by bees. Three times


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 11, 2008)

LMfao@you lot!!!

Goddamn it STOP it. You're gonna MAKE me play Animal bloody Crossing 
Minime is hooked ,line and sinker! When I would get the chance I dunno! LOL


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah, so just one line - I've been getting furniture, walls etc, but only one piece of fruit so far.

My native fruit is the orange. I'm sick of the farking things  

I've nearly got enough money to pay off my 295,000 bells mortgage now.

Why is it so frigging addictive?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Mr Resetti is going to be very cross with you.  I had to apologise to him for AGES last time I did that - I thought he was going to have a heart attack!



lol yep. This is the second time I've seen him, but with different characters. I hate to think what he says if you're a repeat offender lol.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol yep. This is the second time I've seen him, but with different characters. I hate to think what he says if you're a repeat offender lol.



He goes absolutely fucking bonkers. He made me write all this stuff saying how crap and awful and sorry I was for not saving- I had to do it for AGES! Sprog was pissing himself laughing.

WHY is it so addictive though? Its so totally utterly pointless.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 11, 2008)

*puts fingers in ears n goes LALALA CAN'T HEAR YOU!*


----------



## such and such (Feb 12, 2008)

My native tree is the bloody orange as well. I have lots of cherry, apple and peach trees, plus a couple of coconut plants. How come some residents always seem mad even if you are nice to them? Maybe they are just little brats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2008)

such and such said:


> My native tree is the bloody orange as well. I have lots of cherry, apple and peach trees, plus a couple of coconut plants. How come some residents always seem mad even if you are nice to them? Maybe they are just little brats.



I have a few coconut trees too. Took me ages to work out you could bury the things 

I sent a one line letter "my great best friend" to every other resident with an orange attached yesterday, so hopefully I'll have some new fruits 

And yes, some of the residents are miserable sods. I've got Butch and Wolfgang who are grumpy. Mint is a little bitch who thinks too much of herself.

My favourite is Bunnie. My character, Clive, is secretly in love with her lol.


----------



## such and such (Feb 12, 2008)

The resident I hated most was Eloise who a stuck up princess who kept going on about how pretty and special she was. Now she's gone


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2008)

OK, this is blatantly now the Animal Crossing thread 

I'm not ashamed to be addicted.


----------



## such and such (Feb 12, 2008)

Be proud Vintage Paw. I'm getting a bit bored but I still want to pay off my mortgage. Though when the one I have now is paid I think I've got like another 3 to go. It never ends!
I'm glad Bright Nights is over.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm learning to be proud 

I've just buried my shovel. Hopefully money will grow on trees soon 

I now have an upstairs, after paying off my mortgage yesterday.

I'm getting sick of snow now. I did a bit of time travel, and the snow starts thawing at the end of the month.


----------



## such and such (Feb 13, 2008)

How do you make money trees again? I forgot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2008)

Shake the tree, pick up the fruit, go sell em to Nook the fruit whore.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 13, 2008)

I posted six one line letters last night, with oranges attached. I am hoping for a fine fruit salad in return.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 13, 2008)

What the hell are you lot on about?

You are all very odd people!

*goes back to shouting colours at screen on Brain Training*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 13, 2008)

*pops head in*



*goes back to Hotel Dusk ,Sims and Animal Crossing*


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I put my friend code for animal crossing in the right thread. I have no one to play with so you're all completely welcome to visit me.   please.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 13, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I think I put my friend code for animal crossing in the right thread. I have no one to play with so you're all completely welcome to visit me.   please.



Where? I want to visit! I'll put mine up when I prise the nintendo from my sprog who is currently transfixed by Dragon's Quest.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2008)

To make money trees:

First you need 2 shovels. Then you need to bury one of them. Don't forget where it is! 24 hours later (or just the next day) dig it up and it'll be a golden shovel. Woot! Now you can bury bags of money and they grow into trees. The bigger the amount of money you bury, apparently, the more chance you have of the resulting tree growing money for you


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> To make money trees:
> 
> First you need 2 shovels. Then you need to bury one of them. Don't forget where it is! 24 hours later (or just the next day) dig it up and it'll be a golden shovel. Woot! Now you can bury bags of money and they grow into trees. The bigger the amount of money you bury, apparently, the more chance you have of the resulting tree growing money for you



Ohhh! That's intersting! I already had to bury a load of money because it was stuck in my inventory and I couldn't seem to use it (I'd got it from banging rocks). So how much do you reckon I need to bury? I want a money tree! 

I still haven't caught any fucking fish though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I posted six one line letters last night, with oranges attached. I am hoping for a fine fruit salad in return.



How to you attach fruit to letters - I haven't been able to work that out? I have some apples that will start rotting soon unless I send them off somewhere!

I changed the flag last night - it is now a starry pink and green pattern


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> To make money trees:
> 
> First you need 2 shovels. Then you need to bury one of them. Don't forget where it is! 24 hours later (or just the next day) dig it up and it'll be a golden shovel. Woot! Now you can bury bags of money and they grow into trees. The bigger the amount of money you bury, apparently, the more chance you have of the resulting tree growing money for you



What!? I never fucking knew that! 

*digs out his copy of AC*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 14, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What!? I never fucking knew that!
> 
> *digs out his copy of AC*



Oh balls - just remembered I sold my non golden shovel.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 14, 2008)

This thread is not encouraging me to play Animal Crossing. You're all mad.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2008)

Chairman Meow - if you have bells in your pockets, drag them to your balance and they'll be added 

Similar for attaching fruit to letters. Write your letter and it'll appear in the right pane waiting for you to drop it off at the PO. Drag a piece of fruit from your pocket onto the letter and it'll be attached  The whole pocket screen works the same, dragging things to where you need them. You can create bags of money too by messing with your balance.

You know too, if you deposit money in your account at the PO you earn monthly interest.

Also, go to the main gate every now and again and ask the guard on the left to look at lost property. Sometimes you find furniture there. Same for the recycling bin at the town hall (the green thing bottom right corner).

Today I am mostly going to be replacing some of my orange trees with coconut trees, because coconuts are worth 500 bells each, whereas your native fruit are worth 100 bells each.

Also, if you are planting non-native fruits, cut down a non-fruit-bearing tree, dig up the stump, and plant it there. Apparently it's guaranteed to produce fruit that way, instead of being barren. I don't know if it works for money trees too, but I've done that with mine I planted yesterday just in case. I don't know what happens if you plant them where fruit-producing trees were though.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2008)

I feel left out this thread now. I'm going to have to start playing Animal Crossing. I've been trying to avoid it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a fair point the AC contingent has kinda taken over! Perhaps a new thread?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, I've put one up here!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2008)

Woohoo my favourite DS related website is back! And you can the new Bombman there too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Woohoo my favourite DS related website is back! And you can the new Bombman there too!



Cool! Ta for that. I don't know what this is and I know it will be in Japanese but I want


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

Where is a decent place to buy an R4 cartridge? I did try to search this thread but "R4" is below minimum word length. I'm considering buying a DS you see, but resent paying for games


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2008)

Contact Addy.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2008)

They are advertised on many webshops, but most have no stock, and being the lunar new year in China (where most are shipped from due to legistlations) there's no hurry to start shipping.
You could get lucky on Amazon or even luckier on Ebay.
Cheapest your looking is around £30 then you need to add a MicroSD card on top + delivery.
I ordered a big batch direct from HK on 18-01-08 and i'm still waiting 

I still have unlimited access to as many as I want, just not as cheap as I would like to pay.

I have helped many people on here aquire an R4


----------



## tommers (Feb 15, 2008)

hey KE - did that dongle stuff work?


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool! Ta for that. I don't know what this is and I know it will be in Japanese but I want


 
Thats 'Saturday Night Chubaw' a Japanese version of a 'Cooking Mama' type game.

No roms available yet.
Doubtfull you will see a Euro version ever.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Where is a decent place to buy an R4 cartridge? I did try to search this thread but "R4" is below minimum word length. I'm considering buying a DS you see, but resent paying for games



Addy is, indeed, your man.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> hey KE - did that dongle stuff work?



Was meaning to pm, the email didn't come through.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

Addy said:


> They are advertised on many webshops, but most have no stock, and being the lunar new year in China (where most are shipped from due to legistlations) there's no hurry to start shipping.
> You could get lucky on Amazon or even luckier on Ebay.
> Cheapest your looking is around £30 then you need to add a MicroSD card on top + delivery.
> I ordered a big batch direct from HK on 18-01-08 and i'm still waiting
> ...




Cheers, I'll have a quick look around ebay then. I'm not in a rush, don't own a DS yet, but I will buy one and I'm thinking of getting my hands on an R4 before they get clamped down on. I assume from your posts that you sell them then? If so, give me a pm when you have some.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2008)

I sell them as quick as I buy them, so if you are stuck for one just drop me a pm.
ps... I'm a non profit organisation (on U75 at least  )


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

Addy said:


> I sell them as quick as I buy them, so if you are stuck for one just drop me a pm.
> ps... I'm a non profit organisation (on U75 at least  )



Cool cool, I'm gonna build up a collection of downloads once my broadband connection gets sorted out next week, then I'll be in touch.

BTW, I presume they're easy to use? Has anyone put a guide up on here?


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 4 dvd's full of roms


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.ds-memory.net/dstt_details.php

What's this? How is it different from the R4? Why is it cheaper? Is it inferior?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 19, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> http://www.ds-memory.net/dstt_details.php
> 
> What's this? How is it different from the R4? Why is it cheaper? Is it inferior?



Try getting your hands on one! I got one for a friend around Xmas - it took me a month (I'd cross ordered an R4 with Addy ). I tried to order another from the same place, but they appear to be sold out world wide. They do much the same thing as the R4- although some say build quality is inferior. Just get your hands on one before they ban them!


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> http://www.ds-memory.net/dstt_details.php
> 
> What's this? How is it different from the R4? Why is it cheaper? Is it inferior?


 
The DSTT card has many issues.
Updates are not as frequent and there are many rom issues still not addressed that the R4 has fixed.
The build quality is very poor.
The menu system does not read the Rom data but relies upon the Filename for Game information.
The menu does not put the Roms in alphabetical order.
Also heard of problems with the spring release mechanism that the first 'White' R4's suffered with.
I can get TT cards for a fiver cheaper than the R4's but I personaly wouldn't promote them.
They are ok for a 'second' card if your not fussy.

A good R4 alternative seems to be the Edge card, but I havn't personaly tested one to make further comment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my latest DS 'aquisition' via the R4.

"Professor Leyton and the Curious Village"

It's a sweet, puzzle solving RPG with some very nice animation (Studio Ghibili influenced mixed with "Arisocrats" era Disney). The puzzles are good brain-training fodder and the story, so far, is interesting enough to keep me wanting to know what is going on.

The faux-English accents of one of the characters "Luke" is a bit grating but not enough to put you off. 

Perfect for playing on commuter train journeys as I was doing this morning

Think it has just come out or is just coming out in the UK. More info in the review linked below

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=92943


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is my latest DS 'aquisition' via the R4.
> 
> "Professor Leyton and the Curious Village"
> 
> ...




I'm playing that too - its really good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

I started playing it but the dialogue grated so much I didn't bother playing more...not a big puzzle only game fan tbh though...


----------



## hiccup (Feb 20, 2008)

I have completed March of the Minis. I am proud of myself


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I started playing it but the dialogue grated so much I didn't bother playing more...not a big puzzle only game fan tbh though...



Yeah, Luke's voice still annoys me a bit but later in the game you mainly get dialogue boxes rather than voice acting. 

Part of the reason I like it is that it is a good "pick it up, put it down" game and  I don't have to worry about being in the middle of some big battle or cut scene when the train is pulling into Paddington


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been playing Bomberman Land 2, fucking excellent fun, 8 player over two screens! They've sorted some of the niggles with the first one too. Going to try it online as soon as my connection probs are sorted.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been playing Bomberman Land 2, fucking excellent fun, 8 player over two screens! They've sorted some of the niggles with the first one too. Going to try it online as soon as my connection probs are sorted.



Yeah - I think I might have to get that. Never played Bomberman but I've been told I'd like it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - I think I might have to get that. Never played Bomberman but I've been told I'd like it!



Frantic giddy fun!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 20, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Frantic giddy fun!



Ohh, might have to have a look.

Is anyone else constantly honing they have games on the R4? I think I'm getting as much fun out of trying to make it the ultimate gaming machine, with a game for every mood, as I am playing with the damn thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Is anyone else constantly honing they have games on the R4? I think I'm getting as much fun out of trying to make it the ultimate gaming machine, with a game for every mood, as I am playing with the damn thing.





That's what I've been doing, sifting the new releases, rotating out games, new games in so I've the best set for my gaming wants at any moment.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2008)

For the Phoenix Wright fans, his replacement, Apollo Justice has just landed in the US.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

Civ Revolution for the DS is coming out in Europe on June 6th. But it's out in the US on June 3rd which means we should be able to download it before the 6th.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone else actually prefer to wait for the EUR Roms?

I know most of the time there is not much difference if any? I guess I just prefer to have the localized version incase of quirky spelling or such things that may annoy me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Does anyone else actually prefer to wait for the EUR Roms?
> 
> I know most of the time there is not much difference if any? I guess I just prefer to have the localized version incase of quirky spelling or such things that may annoy me.



Other than that stupid coin thing on Brain Training it's never been a problem ime. I get the game I want when I can, can be bothered to wait!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2008)

Gauntlet is coming to the DS. Also check this out: iPhone and DS play music together!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Oooohhh Urban chatroom!
There could be a DS room on same server


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

Just got my R4 through, will be indulging in some hardcore gaming tonight


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 29, 2008)

That bloody head count thing on More Brain Training?

Arrrggggg!

That is all.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> That bloody head count thing on More Brain Training?
> 
> Arrrggggg!
> 
> That is all.



I played Brain training for ages but got bored with it. I'm playing Brain Challenge now instead its far more fun.  But ye, that head count thing made my brain hurt.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Just got my R4 through, will be indulging in some hardcore gaming tonight



Hehe excelleennt!


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2008)

You all need to get out more


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> You all need to get out more



See what you've done to us! *shakes fist*


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 29, 2008)

Addy said:


> You all need to get out more



This situation is entirely your fault.


----------



## moon (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone got a copy of hotel dusk and/or animal crossing that i can buy.

Got a ds today


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2008)

Erm I dont think there many real carts about on here!


----------



## keithy (Mar 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Erm I dont think there many real carts about on here!



dunno mate, I own 45 games on real cartridge


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 6, 2008)

keithy said:


> dunno mate, I own 45 games on real cartridge



Did you buy them all? Shiiiiiittt, you must've been kicking yourself when you found out about the R4!


----------



## keithy (Mar 6, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Did you buy them all? Shiiiiiittt, you must've been kicking yourself when you found out about the R4!



What's an R4?


nah I'm only kidding love. I only own a couple of cartridges, I just obviously drunkenly thought that was a funny joke


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh. Okay. (it wasn't)


----------



## keithy (Mar 6, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Oh. Okay. (it wasn't)



I know


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

An r4 is an amazing little gadget (size of a DS game) that holds about 30 games on it. YES 30!! 
Addy knows more about it..


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> An r4 is an amazing little gadget (size of a DS game) that holds about 30 games on it. YES 30!!
> Addy knows more about it..



She knows what an R4 is, she was making a funny.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

*shuffles away.....trying not to be noticed....*


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Erm I dont think there many real carts about on here!


I'm not R4ing.  Got given a heap of games for christmas so I'm working my way through them.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 6, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I'm not R4ing.  Got given a heap of games for christmas so I'm working my way through them.



Get an R4 and sell em. Thats what I did.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Get an R4 and sell em. Thats what I did.



Wise words from the Chairman.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't sell presents! Think it is the manshapes way of justifying his All Things Playstation habit. Works for me.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 7, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I can't sell presents! Think it is the manshapes way of justifying his All Things Playstation habit. Works for me.



Would you rather have all your games, or all the games ever made for the Nintendo? Cos that's your choice.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2008)

I still can't get my head around this "manshape" business.

It does my nut right in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2008)

Manwhatnow?


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Manwhatnow?




manshape.

dragon referred to his / her boyfriend as "the manshape".

I have heard other people saying this on here and it really does my head in.  I don't know why.


I don't like it.  It scares me a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> manshape.
> 
> dragon referred to his / her boyfriend as "the manshape".
> 
> ...



Oh right. I see...it kinda reminds of that whole 'man flu' bollox too.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Would you rather have all your games, or all the games ever made for the Nintendo? Cos that's your choice.


Well. I'll work through the games I have and then probably get one. Or buy then brothers girlfriend will have broken her DS and I can have hers. 



tommers said:


> manshape.
> 
> dragon referred to his / her boyfriend as "the manshape".
> 
> ...



Not meant to upset anyone. Just amuses me and I've checked, he doesn't mind. 

It's a play on myspace type teens calling boyfriends 'boyshapes'. Makes me think of a faceless shadow - bit ominious but also cartoonish. Basically he's nearly 30, so obviously a man, but I still feel about 12 and partner is too business, other half too schmaltzy etc. He's only an outline as he doesn't post on here. I hope that makes a bit more sense of it.


----------



## baffled (Mar 7, 2008)

Another shout for Elite Beat Agents, stupidly addictive and you can't help smiling when you nail certain sections, played it so much this week that I can see decreasing circles when I close my eyes.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 8, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden is looking pretty sweet, and getting good reivews.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2008)

drag0n said:


> It's a play on myspace type teens calling boyfriends 'boyshapes'. Makes me think of a faceless shadow - bit ominious but also cartoonish. Basically he's nearly 30, so obviously a man, but I still feel about 12 and partner is too business, other half too schmaltzy etc. He's only an outline as he doesn't post on here. I hope that makes a bit more sense of it.




thanks.  that has helped a bit...  

it makes me think of something like this....








so I worry about you.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't worry. He's nothing like that! (what is that?!).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2008)

Just wanted to let people know that "The Simpson's Game" is SHIT! I would be well pissed of if I'd paid for it


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just wanted to let people know that "The Simpson's Game" is SHIT! I would be well pissed of if I'd paid for it



Put it on last night, but haven't played it. I don't know why I even bothered with an R4 cos all I really play is Animal Crossing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Put it on last night, but haven't played it. I don't know why I even bothered with an R4 cos all I really play is Animal Crossing.



Know what you mean - that is all I seem to play at the moment. However "Hotel Dusk", "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" and "Theme Park" are pretty good distractions from catching fish and paying the mortgage


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Know what you mean - that is all I seem to play at the moment. However "Hotel Dusk", "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" and "Theme Park" are pretty good distractions from catching fish and paying the mortgage



I didn't realise you could get theme park for DS, might have to see if it's on my DVDs. What's "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" like? Also, does anyone know what the new survival horror game that everyone is raving about is called?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I didn't realise you could get theme park for DS, might have to see if it's on my DVDs. What's "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" like? Also, does anyone know what the new survival horror game that everyone is raving about is called?



I liked Professor Leyton - it's basically a story built on to puzzle solving - took me about 10 hours to finish though I didn't find all the puzzlers and once finished you get to download extra puzzles on a weekly basis, do the ones you didn't find, didn't solve etc.. The puzzles are a mix of logic, maths, moving blocks ..

Yuk - sorry am at home ill today and Ray Mears has just eaten a really slimey jungle shrimp !!

.. some of them are quite fiendish. The animated sections are really very nice but some of the voice acting - terrible cod English accents - is awful!

I' have just downloaded Planet Puzzle League on recommendation of NGamer magazine - looks promising

Not sure what the survival horror is but sounds intriging


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I didn't realise you could get theme park for DS, might have to see if it's on my DVDs. What's "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" like? Also, does anyone know what the new survival horror game that everyone is raving about is called?



Do you mean Dementium? Although it isn't new.

Anyone seen the Magic Trick one yet? I've seen it advertised but haven't an *ahem* evaluation copy yet. I liked Professor Layton  a lot too.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I didn't realise you could get theme park for DS, might have to see if it's on my DVDs. What's "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" like? Also, does anyone know what the new survival horror game that everyone is raving about is called?



not dementium is it?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe it is Dementium, is it any good? I played Dead N (something) last night, got boring very quickly.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm always telling my husband bits about it, but he just thinks we're all mental. So instead I bully my child into playing it instead.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 10, 2008)

Dementium is pretty cool.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everybody

I was thinking of getting an R4, just a couple of questions(apologies if they have been asked already, its a big thread)

How much can I expect to pay for one?

Are the easy to use?

Where can I get one?

and where does on ahem... acquire the games from

Ta


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

One word for you chris.....

Addy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2008)

Strumpet spake the truth, and it was good...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

Third reccomendation for the R4 pimp.


----------



## moon (Mar 13, 2008)

I am hoping my R4 will have arrived when I get home tonight...i am very intrigued by animal crossing..


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

moon said:


> I am hoping my R4 will have arrived when I get home tonight...i am very intrigued by animal crossing..



It's the best DS game IMO. Get amongst it!


----------



## chriswill (Mar 14, 2008)

My R4 arrived this morning but there is no disk!!!
help me 

What do I need to get it to work?


----------



## chriswill (Mar 14, 2008)

No bother 

Sorted it!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## moon (Mar 14, 2008)

Got mine yesterday 
still havent been able to work out animal crossing tho...will try some more tonite


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 15, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I didn't realise you could get theme park for DS, might have to see if it's on my DVDs. What's "Professor Leyton's Curious Village" like? Also, does anyone know what the new survival horror game that everyone is raving about is called?



I found Theme Park to be a bit buggy. File shagged up 2 or 3 times after Id got pretty far. Deeply annoying.

The only musts I have had so far are Zelda (a mega must) and Advance Wars (not the latest one - that will be a mega mega must with Wifi)

Trauma Centre is very good, its not the hardness that lets it down as much as the simplistic structure.

Age of Empires is worth buying if you can find it cheap, but some of the graphics aint good.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 15, 2008)

Some questions on Wi-fi playing - tx for any answers:

1) I have never played on DS wi-fi (though I do have the opera browser) Do I just need a Wi-fi game (like Zelda, new Advance Wars, Robo Arena etc) and to be in a Wi-fi zone?

2) I once saw a thing for about £30 to plug into the GBA socket and a USB port, is that a DS re-router that will sort me out at home? its a bugger to find them, but I suppose they are online.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2008)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I found Theme Park to be a bit buggy. File shagged up 2 or 3 times after Id got pretty far. Deeply annoying.


 
Do you have the latest firmware on your R4?

The DS is WiFi enabled out of the box, so providing your in an 'open' WiFi area, or you have the WEP key in a WEP WiFi area you can play across the internet.

If you dont have a wireless router at home, you can get a wireless usb dongle to put in your pc to connect the DS through.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

I MUSt get one of these wireless usb dongles then! 
I love that word....."dongle"   lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2008)

They are about £15 off fleabay


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

YOU are my DS hero.  

Ta


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2008)

Just downloading a whole batch of new games for the train journey to London later, been negletcing my DS lately.

Will post back with any that I enjoy. Mainly looking forward to messing around with Miami Nights: Singles in the city. It looks so slutty it's unreal!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Just downloading a whole batch of new games for the train journey to London later, been negletcing my DS lately.
> 
> Will post back with any that I enjoy. Mainly looking forward to messing around with Miami Nights: Singles in the city. It looks so slutty it's unreal!



Where you d/ling from? My usual site seems to have gone under...


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2008)

http://ndash.dashroms.com/


----------



## feyr (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm confused about R4. where can i buy one? is it simple enough for a mupet like me to understand?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

feyr said:


> i'm confused about R4. where can i buy one? is it simple enough for a mupet like me to understand?



Addy, and yes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2008)

cybershot said:


> http://ndash.dashroms.com/



Cheers.


----------



## g force (Mar 17, 2008)

I was late getting "Harvest Moon" but now I have I will call everyone I know and tell them not to expect to see me for...ooohhh....about 3 months I reckon


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

g force said:


> I was late getting "Harvest Moon" but now I have I will call everyone I know and tell them not to expect to see me for...ooohhh....about 3 months I reckon



Is it any good? I started it but couldn't get into it. Is it a bit like Animal Crossing, cos I don't have time for another one of them!


----------



## lemontop (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm getting a bit addicted to Bomberman land 2


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2008)

feyr said:


> i'm confused about R4. where can i buy one? is it simple enough for a mupet like me to understand?


 
Watch this video....



Its that simple.

The ones I dish out have already got the latest system files on, so all you have to do is take the games you want off the DVD's provided and drop the *game*.NDS file into the Game folder on the memmory card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2008)

lemontop said:


> I'm getting a bit addicted to Bomberman land 2



It's wicked, they've sorted out a few annoying things like the slow walking default speed. It's now much closer to the SNES original I played all those years ago!


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 20, 2008)

There is a recent firmware update for the R4/M3 Simply, which can be download from GbaTemp. It basically fixes the copy protection found on Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles.


----------



## such and such (Mar 22, 2008)

Is there anyway to play GBA games with the R4?


----------



## moon (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm lovin' my ds lite, didnt really get on too well with animal crossing as it was too much hard work...and I work hard enough to pay off my mortgage in real life!!!

However Age of Empires is brilliant! I've just managed to capture my first town and unlock joan of arc's special powers!!


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2008)

such and such said:


> Is there anyway to play GBA games with the R4?




nope. 

but the games are about a fiver on ebay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2008)

moon said:


> I'm lovin' my ds lite, didnt really get on too well with animal crossing as it was too much hard work...and I work hard enough to pay off my mortgage in real life!!!
> 
> However Age of Empires is brilliant! I've just managed to capture my first town and unlock joan of arc's special powers!!



Never really got into AoE on the DS, found Advanced Wars much more fun...


----------



## such and such (Mar 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> nope.
> 
> but the games are about a fiver on ebay.



Bummer. Thanks anyway


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, so what's good that's come out since Xmas? Kinda bored of everything on my R4 now.

Playing Zelda and Fifa 08, but nothing else has impressed me that much.

Any decent new console JRPGs? Didn't like Phantom Nights or FFXII... FFIII is good, but I haven't played it for a couple of months and have forgotten what I'm meant to be doing. Doh.

Is Children of Mana worth a go?


----------



## such and such (Mar 27, 2008)

What's a JRPG?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 27, 2008)

such and such said:


> What's a JRPG?



Jelly Rape Party Game


----------



## The Groke (Mar 27, 2008)

Or Japanese Role-Playing game.

Sometimes they are the same thing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 27, 2008)

The latter of swarfy's answers


----------



## cybershot (Mar 27, 2008)

Professor Layton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Professor Layton.



Yeah I enjoyed that - some good puzzles on there


----------



## cybershot (Apr 8, 2008)

One of my all time favourite games of the 80s is making a comeback on DS

http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/864/864977p1.html


----------



## keybored (Apr 8, 2008)

cybershot said:


> One of my all time favourite games of the 80s is making a comeback on DS
> 
> http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/864/864977p1.html



Hope they can get it right, Gaunlet's worth the nostalgia.

Daft article asserting that the game will feature "Voiceover IP" (sic) though.


----------



## moon (Apr 8, 2008)

I am now completely addicted to Puzzle Quest http://www.puzzle-quest.com/

I had no idea that gaming was this good....


----------



## stargazer (Apr 8, 2008)

Puzzle Quest was really good and well executed. I hope the sequel would be just as awesome.


----------



## baffled (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone else playing The World Ends With You?, it's an anime inspired RPG set in modern day Tokyo.

I've only just started but I'm enjoying it so far, the anime style graphics are superb but I think the control method may take some getting used to.

I'm also currently loving FFCC Ring Of Fates.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 17, 2008)

cybershot said:


> One of my all time favourite games of the 80s is making a comeback on DS
> 
> http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/864/864977p1.html




The Wizard needs food!


----------



## The Groke (Apr 17, 2008)

baffled said:


> Anyone else playing The World Ends With You?, it's an anime inspired RPG set in modern day Tokyo.



I have been keeping a lookout for this on NDS-Roms but haven't seen it yet....


*goes off to check again*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 17, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I have been keeping a lookout for this on NDS-Roms but haven't seen it yet....
> 
> 
> *goes off to check again*



Its definitely out. I've got it but haven't had a chance to play much yet. Anyone playing Teenage Zombies?


----------



## stargazer (Apr 17, 2008)

Recently tried out "The World Ends With You". The battle system's kinda confusing, but unique.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 17, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Its definitely out. I've got it but haven't had a chance to play much yet. Anyone playing Teenage Zombies?



Yup - found it and downloading now.

Not heard of Teenage Zombies, but I figured it was worth a download too...


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 18, 2008)

I've not played my DS in ages - not even touched the new Zelda game. S'just when I'm at home I've got my Wii and my Xbox360 to choose from, and I only play my DS when I'm taking a train journey or something. I must be missing out on some quality games - last thing I got properly into was _Elite Beat Agents_.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's a nice list of _worthwhile_ games (with screenshots)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=222049


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2008)

Addy said:


> Here's a nice list of _worthwhile_ games (with screenshots)
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=222049



Oh dear lord - just what I needed, thank you!

Now, can anyone remember where the instructions on how to upgrade your firmware are (I haven't done it yet but need to).

Thank you


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=236208&highlight=firmware


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2008)

Addy said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=236208&highlight=firmware



heh, thanks. I realised it actually tells you on their website too  I've updated and have just gotten beat at Ultimate Mortal Kombat (first game as a novice too!!!).


----------



## cybershot (May 9, 2008)

Add another recomendation for The World Ends With You


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2008)

My favourite ROM site has died a death by the look of it, damn shame it was pretty cool, always up to date and used wordpress so new games would pop up in my rss reader. Anyone got any decent ROM sites like it?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 11, 2008)

http://ndash.eu/en/


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 27, 2008)

Lately I've been playing Mario and Luigi - Partners in Time, and Bomberman. I'm nearly finished Mario, and have Zelda as my next RPG, but I want some other games, maybe action or puzzle style. Recommendations please?


----------



## bmd (Aug 28, 2008)

Playing Space Invaders Extreme, up there in my top 5 DS games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2008)

Still playing Civ Revolution! Addictive as hell...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 29, 2008)

I finished Magical Starsign.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Lately I've been playing Mario and Luigi - Partners in Time, and Bomberman. I'm nearly finished Mario, and have Zelda as my next RPG, but I want some other games, maybe action or puzzle style. Recommendations please?



I lost a lot of my life recently to cradle of rome.  Simple, but horribly addictive.  And it makes you see the game when you shut your eyes, like tetris.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Aug 29, 2008)

If anyone has had trouble getting the KORG emulator to work and has an m3 simply card I had to update the firmware to 1.14 before it would work. Just about to have a play with it now.


----------



## blooper (Aug 29, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I've not played my DS in ages - not even touched the new Zelda game. S'just when I'm at home I've got my Wii and my Xbox360 to choose from, and I only play my DS when I'm taking a train journey or something. I must be missing out on some quality games - last thing I got properly into was _Elite Beat Agents_.



I feel the same. I look at my DS, then look at my PSP and I now err towards the PSP. The killer PSP app (FFVII: Crisis Core) is just far, far better than anything on the DS.

I have to say, considering it's basically a Snes, I'm a little disappointed with the lack of killer console/Japanese RPGs on the DS. Final Fantasy III (or was it II?) was ok but just the Snes version with new cut scenes.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 29, 2008)

blooper said:


> I feel the same. I look at my DS, then look at my PSP and I now err towards the PSP. The killer PSP app (FFVII: Crisis Core) is just far, far better than anything on the DS.
> 
> I have to say, considering it's basically a Snes, I'm a little disappointed with the lack of killer console/Japanese RPGs on the DS. Final Fantasy III (or was it II?) was ok but just the Snes version with new cut scenes.



Yeah that lack of JRPGs does let it down imo, but I still play DS regularly wheras my psp hasn't come out in over a year. In fact I should flog my psp.


----------



## blooper (Aug 29, 2008)

That said, Addy, I just looked at your neogaf link and there are plenty of JRPGs on the way. Being something of a graphics whore they might not cut the mustard for me.

I went through a similar process with the Wii. Sucked in by the novelty but ended up going back to my 360 and PC gaming.


----------



## blooper (Aug 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Yeah that lack of JRPGs does let it down imo, but I still play DS regularly wheras my psp hasn't come out in over a year. In fact I should flog my psp.



No! You have to play Crisis Core... it's incredible. Best JPRG since the original FFVII. I am officially in love with Square again.


----------



## bmd (Aug 29, 2008)

There are loads of great RPGs for the DS.


----------



## bmd (Aug 29, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Lately I've been playing Mario and Luigi - Partners in Time, and Bomberman. I'm nearly finished Mario, and have Zelda as my next RPG, but I want some other games, maybe action or puzzle style. Recommendations please?



Puzzle Quest, if you haven't already played it, is well worth a look. Picross is another. If you haven't played New Super Mario Bros then that's also worth a look.

The Castlevania ones are good action-type games.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> There are loads of great RPGs for the DS.



yes.

loads.

I like the etrian odyssey games but I accept that probably makes me a bit of a nostalgic old freak.


----------



## dweller (Aug 30, 2008)

been playing loads of WordJong recently, 
 very nice scrabble/mahjong type game.


----------



## bmd (Aug 31, 2008)

tommers said:


> yes.
> 
> loads.
> 
> I like the etrian odyssey games but I accept that probably makes me a bit of a nostalgic old freak.



That makes you a hardcore rpg nerdfreak!


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 31, 2008)

tommers said:


> I lost a lot of my life recently to cradle of rome.  Simple, but horribly addictive.  And it makes you see the game when you shut your eyes, like tetris.


I'm now addicted to this game, but it gets horribly difficult after level 20.


blooper said:


> No! You have to play Crisis Core... it's incredible. Best JPRG since the original FFVII. I am officially in love with Square again.


I know I should, it sounds excellent, but I just can't be bothered to dig out my PSP and shell out for the game, my DS has all the games in the world for free.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn it two more of my favourite rom sites are dead...anyone got any good links to some (no bittorrent sites) rom sites?


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.nds-roms.com/ is still live


Apparently dash-roms is only down due to server changes, not through any legalities.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah cool, cheers for the info.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Playing Space Invaders Extreme, up there in my top 5 DS games.



What a game! Space Invaders on super drugs!

Except I'm shit at it


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> That makes you a hardcore rpg nerdfreak!



yeah!  I love it.  God knows how long I played the first one for.  It's like having Wizardry wherever I go.

And there's a giant panda in it.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2008)

Part2 said:


> What a game! Space Invaders on super drugs!
> 
> Except I'm shit at it



It's great innit. I don't know if it's unlocked later on but I really wish they'd use the firing sound that they do in the menu, the proper original one.

I thought I was quite good at it and then realised I was playing it on easy so I put it on hard and have been stuck on level 3 for ages, it's the end boss, it's just never ending. Great game though.




			
				tommers said:
			
		

> yeah! I love it. God knows how long I played the first one for. It's like having Wizardry wherever I go.
> 
> And there's a giant panda in it.



lol, I'm still stuck halfway through Revenant Wings but the reviews sound good, although it's a stats-based one innit, which I'm not mad about tbh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2008)

I started playing Touch Detective. I'm stuck already 

(It's for kids.)


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> lol, I'm still stuck halfway through Revenant Wings but the reviews sound good, although it's a stats-based one innit, which I'm not mad about tbh?



they're old style dungeon crawlers - like wizardry, bard's tale or dungeon master.  Both games are pretty similar - get a party together from various classes and then explore the dungeon.  You draw your own maps on the touch screen, combat is turn based - you pick an order for each party member and it does the whole turn in one.  The kick is that there are these super-powerful monsters roaming about that will basically kill your whole party in a turn when you first meet them, and you can only save your game when you're back at town, so you spend a lot of time trying to get back to safety with your loot.  There are plenty of stats in it but just the usual stuff... character stats mainly, and every RPG has those...

I think they're probably either a "love em or hate em" type thing.  I love em but then I loved that type of thing 20 years ago....

And have I mentioned the panda?


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2008)

*DS Rom Site*

http://www.romulation.net/downloads.php

You can register for free and you get points to exchange for downloads, or there are options to download via Rapidshare / Megaupload


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2008)

*.....and another*

http://frozen-roms.in/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2008)

why the buggering fuck did nobody tell me about homebrew before? 

and... and... I've just worked out how to get videos playing on my ds.

Apparently MIA just wants my monay...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 30, 2008)

What's everyone playing at the moment then? I haven't picked up my dsl for ages, but I need some distractions at the moment and need a good place to start.

I've got that Curious Village thing, Phoenix Wright, CSI, Civ Rev, Sudoku, Rubiks World, Hotel Giant, Hello Kitty , Maths training (I'm thick) ...

What else new and exciting do I want?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't played for month or so either, was playing Civ still, and Mario Kart.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2008)

etrian odyssey II.

and I watched the first half of threads.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 30, 2008)

Ninjatown is fantastic - its got ninjas AND pirates.


----------



## bmd (Dec 2, 2008)

How impossible is Bangai O Spirits? I just about got through the tutorial then the very first level completely knackered me within about a second of it starting up.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 2, 2008)

My R4 card has stopped working. MInime can't play tons of things


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

Civ Rev is what I seem to be playing most often at the mo - other than that I could do with some inspiration as well.

Oh and Advance Wars: Days of Ruin (not sure that is the right title ) which is very good


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and Advance Wars: Days of Ruin (not sure that is the right title ) which is very good



I preferred the first one TBH.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

tommers said:


> I preferred the first one TBH.


 
Actually I agree with you - though I do really like AW: Days of Ruin it hasn't obssesed me as much as Dual Strike which was one of my worst  "need to go to bed but must play more" games


----------



## bmd (Dec 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> My R4 card has stopped working. MInime can't play tons of things



Try taking all your games and saves off then reformatting the card and putting the latest firmware on, 1.23 I think.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Try taking all your games and saves off then reformatting the card and putting the latest firmware on, 1.23 I think.




Also there is another arm7 thingy you can do - Addy explains it somewhere on here - it gets everything working!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 2, 2008)

Ty BMD. Will need help with that lol. 

Thanks CM, will look back through thread later


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Try taking all your games and saves off then reformatting the card and putting the latest firmware on, 1.23 I think.


 
If you use above v1.18 firmware then your R4 is a clone cart.

All firmware for all carts here

Put your microSD card in the usb stick then check the properties to see how much space is left.
You need 512kb of space for every game save, if there is not enough room to create a sav file the game will bork at the Loading screen.


----------



## bmd (Dec 2, 2008)

Addy said:


> If you use above v1.18 firmware then your R4 is a clone cart.



So not an original then? What's the issues with clones?


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> So not an original then? What's the issues with clones?


 
I have had a few clones pass through my hands and never had any issues with them, but I have heard of them dying or even bricking a DS when they go wrong.
The N5, which was a R4 clone, was reported to get extreamly hot during use and they burn out the fuse inside the DS.

link


----------



## dweller (Dec 4, 2008)

"music monstars" is a pretty good fun new rhythm game.
play keyboards, guitar and drums in each song, 
loads of daft midi tunes rather than terrible pop grunge guitar hero crap


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2008)

just got hold of the new fire emblem game.

it's um... great.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 12, 2008)

Where's the animal crossing thread gone? I don't really want to start a new one just to celebrate my tree and snow on the ground.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 12, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Where's the animal crossing thread gone? I don't really want to start a new one just to celebrate my tree and snow on the ground.



Do it!

We've got Animal Crossing for the Wii for Xmas.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 14, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Do it!
> 
> We've got Animal Crossing for the Wii for Xmas.


I'm hoping to get a Wii and animal crossing for christmas. 

I wont start another AC thread as I fear jinxing it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Where's the animal crossing thread gone? I don't really want to start a new one just to celebrate my tree and snow on the ground.



No idea...I did start one for the Wii one a little while ago...


----------



## g force (Dec 15, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ninjatown is fantastic - its got ninjas AND pirates.



By Ninjatown..my friend Shawn aka Shawnimals created it 

Just finished Professor Layton...really enjoyed it can't wait for a follow up.


----------



## dweller (Dec 22, 2008)

Blocks Mania - Another Dream is a great homebrew remake of old school puzzler Puzznic
 get it here
http://www.nintendomax.com/index.php?topic_id=9193&format=news

another great puzzle game is Slitherlink it is a japanese game but easy to figure out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't picked up my DS is a good few weeks now. Having the Xbox 360 hasn't helped either...


----------



## dweller (Jan 31, 2009)

Big Bang Mini is cool, 

flick rockets into the sky, 
 if you miss target they explode as fireworks and you dodge the falling embers, 

sounds weird, but is fun, especially the bosses at end of level, 
strangely addictive


----------



## hiccup (Feb 16, 2009)

dweller said:


> Big Bang Mini is cool,
> 
> flick rockets into the sky,
> if you miss target they explode as fireworks and you dodge the falling embers,
> ...



This is an ace game. I think the genius thing is that it's kind of like a shoot em up, but you can shoot from anywhere on the screen, not just where your "spaceship" (or whatever it is) is. If you see what I mean.

Anyway, I highly recommend Big Bang Mini


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 16, 2009)

hiccup said:


> This is an ace game. I think the genius thing is that it's kind of like a shoot em up, but you can shoot from anywhere on the screen, not just where your "spaceship" (or whatever it is) is. If you see what I mean.
> 
> Anyway, I highly recommend Big Bang Mini



Yep, that one is fab, but Retro Game Challenge is my favourite at the minute. I got stuck on Ninjatown, has anyone finished it? Someone on here knew the game designere - tell him I am STUCK.


----------



## bmd (Feb 17, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yep, that one is fab, but Retro Game Challenge is my favourite at the minute. I got stuck on Ninjatown, has anyone finished it? Someone on here knew the game designere - tell him I am STUCK.



Brilliant innit. I'm playing Scramble atm.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got Hotel Dusk.  Too much stilted, obviously translated from Japanese, dialogue to make it work as an interactive novel. "But......Wait!" "Eh?" "What?!................" and so on.

Wario: Master of Disguise.  Shite.  Not helped by the dodgy touch screen action needed to change disguises.

Professor Layton:  Top stuff!  Something the DS was made for!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2009)

Peggle. Its aces.


----------



## dweller (Mar 17, 2009)

There is a new 3d Picross called Rittai.
Pretty nice, 
easy to pick up even if you don't read Japanese.

(yes peggle is great and soooo addictive, 
 GTA looks slick - tried it out for about twenty mins - apparently if you switch off the auto-steer 
 it handles a lot better)


----------



## dweller (Mar 17, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Just got Hotel Dusk.  Too much stilted, obviously translated from Japanese, dialogue to make it work as an interactive novel. "But......Wait!" "Eh?" "What?!................" and so on.
> 
> Wario: Master of Disguise.  Shite.  Not helped by the dodgy touch screen action needed to change disguises.
> 
> Professor Layton:  Top stuff!  Something the DS was made for!



I agree with your triple assessment.


----------



## lemontop (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm getting rather addicted to mahjong expeditions


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2009)

I've dusted off the DS again the last few days, my train journey's are filled again with world domination in Civ Revolution. Love that game!


----------

